# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Countdown to July competition

## charger69

One week off my last competition. Now going for my next one. I also have GH in my corner who gave great results after only 4 weeks. 
I am 52 and am going against the big boys. I proved last competition that I still have what it takes to go up against someone half my age. 
I have 10 weeks. I am going to cruise for about 5 weeks. ( 4 more). 
GH has me going different than I would have, however he has gained my trust- which is not easy. He had me coming in to the last comp at my best shape yet. 
My goal is to come in 5 lbs heavier than the last competition. I am not sure if that is possible, but sit back, buckle up, and be prepared for a wild ride. 
Tomorrow I will talk about my cruise cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Damn dude, you're a machine. Good luck!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> One week off my last competition. Now going for my next one. I also have GH in my corner who gave great results after only 4 weeks. 
> I am 52 and am going against the big boys. I proved last competition that I still have what it takes to go up against someone half my age. 
> I have 10 weeks. I am going to cruise for about 5 weeks. ( 4 more). 
> GH has me going different than I would have, however he has gained my trust- which is not easy. He had me coming in to the last comp at my best shape yet. 
> My goal is to come in 5 lbs heavier than the last competition. I am not sure if that is possible, but sit back, buckle up, and be prepared for a wild ride. 
> Tomorrow I will talk about my cruise cycle. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to following along!

Good Luck!
C-

----------


## kelkel

Subscribed!

----------


## balance

Here to witness the win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I want people to give their experiences also. I do not know everything. I will follow GHs plan for this competition however there may be things I want to try after the competition. 

I was sitting back and wondering why GH would have me on primo. I have used primo before but it was a long time ago. Primo is DHT based and is mainly used for cut cycles- to maintain muscle while in a deficit.I mainly use Winnie and mast for cutting. 
If I follow Pianas advice, it should only be used by females. Well, maybe Im gay. LOL
The error that Piana made was he ran it by itself. It is rarely run by itself because it shuts you down. I guess he was expecting to see muscle growth. 
Primo does not aromatize and has little sides. I will be taking it with test and I found out after reading numerous articles that primo raises your free T.

I have started back in on my strict diet, working out 2x day, and the beloved cardio. I didnt keep track, but my weight was fluctuating and it may have been the injection days of primo??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> I have started back in on my strict diet, working out 2x day, and the beloved cardio.


What do your days look look Charger? Is your morning workout just cardio? Do you take any days off?

Thanks!
C-

----------


## charger69

Im up at 3 am and do about 1 hour in the morning of major muscle groups. The evening g workouts are smaller muscles/ muscles I want to concentrate on and first 20 minutes of HIIt. 
I usually take Saturday off. Friday and Sunday are 1 x per day. 
I am sure GH will make adjustments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Damn you beast. Go for it.

----------


## charger69

Well, Im out of Primo hopefully I get my shipment today or tomorrow. I took 15 iu of slin pre workout- which was an error. Too much too quick. I went hypo... I forgot what. Wonderful feeling that is. LOL
I was going to take 15 post, but I couldnt find the other pin. Probably best. I fell asleep at work. The slin made me sooooooo tired. 
I did legs. 
I am working wide stance today and normal stance on the other day.
Wide leg press Ss high hack (hamstrings)
Sumo squat ss rev lunges
Leg extension ss leg curl

I am pissed. I saw a photo of the side chest at the competition.chest and arms look great, but I didnt sit on it and my leg looks smaller than it is. Maybe I was coming out of my pose but I doubt it. 
Every day until the competition I am going to pose side chest 10 x day. I am going to have it so that it is second nature to do the pose. I cannot afford to miss the pose. I must demand excellence. There is no room for missing a pose. Im going up against some monsters that are huge. 
It is easy with everything going on to miss a pose. Tighten every muscle, get at the right angle, get to the proper height, know exactly how you look without being able to see it, hide your defects and knowing the exact placement to still show your strengths. All of this with a very small loin cloth (posing trunks) with the lights pointed at you and hundreds of people watching. It needs to be second nature, you cant think about it. 
I am pushing the weight up- more than usual. I am trying to shock my muscles. I havent been low reps (6-10) in about 6 months. My knees are bothering me a little, maybe some Winnie still in me. 

I started HIIT last night...... well, lets say I tried. Damn only two weeks without doing HIIT and I struggled. Couldnt make the full 20minutes. Maybe the weight gain played a role also. I weighed in at 212.4 this morning. A gain of 1 lb from yesterday. 

I look nice and full with my clothes on, but fat with them off. I lost the deep abs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Practice your routine everyday until you don’t think about it you just do it.

----------


## charger69

I got some extra sleep today. I think the slin screwed me up. It seemed like the 3 iu in the afternoon also had me a little hypo. Wtf?
I took 10 pre and 10 post and I didnt even need my drink and I was fine. 
Yesterday I took 15 pre and went hypo. I ate almost 3 cups of rice. No post slin. Tired all day. 
Today 10 pre and 10 post- didnt need my drink. And everything is fine.
I did the Cape today! I got to the gym late so a rest period of 45 seconds and rep range 6-8. I felt so good afterwards. I needed that change up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Guest poser at my next competition! Im going to try and get a photo with him. 
Also going to the Mecca is bodybuilding this Friday- Venice Beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> It is easy with everything going on to miss a pose. Tighten every muscle, get at the right angle, get to the proper height, know exactly how you look without being able to see it....


I had no idea this was a thing. A buddy of mine just did his first competition and he had no idea how to pose without looking in a mirror. He was completely disoriented and had no idea how he looked. These are the details that makes Charger's logs so helpful.

C-

----------


## Capebuffalo

When you are having fun it shows.

----------


## Capebuffalo

From point A to point B doesn’t have to be a straight line.

----------


## balance

> 


I dunno know charger you really may need to lower the melonotan a touch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I dunno know charger you really may need to lower the melonotan a touch. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. But he finally put some size on his legs. 

 :Wink:  love you Charger

----------


## charger69

> True. But he finally put some size on his legs. 
> 
>  love you Charger


Asshole. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

It sure what happened the day before with slin, yesterday and todayeverything was fine @ 10 iu post and pre. 
Weight 213.9.

Last night, the cardio started feeling a bit better. Knees are killing me. 
Doing the Cape all week. The change feels good. 
I went and saw a Dr yesterday to get a physical. He couldnt believe the change in 5 months of my cholesterol. 5 months ago it was good and when I went to ER it was outside the limit. I wanted to tel him, its called contest prep and all the AAS that goes with it. LOL
I think I am probably going to see where I am at and get bloods in Mex. he wants me to in July. Contest prep again. LOL
I am no longer going to see the cardiologist since my insurance did not approve the 30 day monitor. 
The funny thing is, the cardiologist says bp above 120 is high, I had 135/75 and my Dr said not bad. It is still coming down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> The funny thing is, the cardiologist says bp above 120 is high, I had 135/75 and my Dr said not bad. It is still coming down. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The problem with doc's and BP. Most times they have the nurse take it immediately when you walk in and sit down. It's also inherently normal to be anxious in a doc's office. There's almost always a noticable drop in BP from the beginning of the appt to at the end. I've argued with staff about this before over this and refused it until the end of the appt. The nurses are always in a rush to just get it done.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> It sure what happened the day before with slin, yesterday and todayeverything was fine @ 10 iu post and pre. 
> Weight 213.9.
> 
> Last night, the cardio started feeling a bit better. Knees are killing me. 
> Doing the Cape all week. The change feels good. 
> I went and saw a Dr yesterday to get a physical. He couldn’t believe the change in 5 months of my cholesterol. 5 months ago it was good and when I went to ER it was outside the limit. I wanted to tel him, “it’s called contest prep and all the AAS that goes with it. LOL
> I think I am probably going to see where I am at and get bloods in Mex. he wants me to in July. Contest prep again. LOL
> I am no longer going to see the cardiologist since my insurance did not approve the 30 day monitor. 
> The funny thing is, the cardiologist says bp above 120 is high, I had 135/75 and my Dr said not bad. It is still coming down. 
> ...


Nobody can do the Cape for a week except Cape.  :Wink: 

I wouldn’t bother going to a doctor until a month after the last show. Said it before. Just said it again.

----------


## charger69

Agreed. I am also going to pursue TRT again. I think I found a Dr that is open to it. 
The last time my Dr sent me to a female endo. A fucking female. 
I definitely qualified but she said the risk was not worth the reward. 
She offered no alternative to symptoms.... basically said deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Agreed. I am also going to pursue TRT again. I think I found a Dr that is open to it. 
> The last time my Dr sent me to a female endo. A fucking female. 
> I definitely qualified but she said the risk was not worth the reward. 
> She offered no alternative to symptoms.... basically said deal with it. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Thursday night I worked late so no cardio. I weighed in at 216.3. I need to get back to maintaining weight and losing fat. I am gaining too much weight. 
I did complete the week doing the Cape for a workout. I havent decided if I continue or not. 
I just want to be at the gym to prepare. 
Tomorrow is leg day. I have been beating the crap out of my legs and my knees are killing me. Im going heavy tomorrow. Im also going 15 pre and post of slin. I need to watch my food intake. 
I am also trying to get my androgen receptors clean so I am just cruising. I guess Im like Obs and dont want to give my system a rest by just cruising. I also am not taking stimulants. The ephedrine waves at me every time I open the cabinet. LOL
My BP is finally coming down. It took awhile. Its still in the 130s so I am hoping it comes down to 120. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> When you are having fun it shows.


That’s incredible! It’s amazing that a 300lb guy can move like that. Love the control when he’s doing the headstand

----------


## charger69

> Thats incredible! Its amazing that a 300lb guy can move like that. Love the control when hes doing the headstand


Dont underestimate the cardio needed for this. I thought I had to do 1:30 of posing. I Ended every time keeled over gasping for breath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

9 weeks to go. I am getting a little impatient with my training, lack of cycle, and weight gain. 
Training- I just feel that I need to spend more time in the gym. I know that I grow outside the gym, but I want to make sure that I am optimizing my results from my time in the gym. Today is an off day, but I may go to do LISS.
Lack of cycle- I am trying to get my androgen receptors clean. I am going 5 weeks on cruise and then 6 weeks on blast. I normally do stop for 5 weeks but not usually between comps like this. Right now I would probably be on NPP, tren and mas and test. I need to be open to the GH methods. Its hard when you have prepared for numerous shows the same way. 
Weight gain- I am at 213. I have not been very strict with my diet. I now need to tighten it up since I am not cutting for the normal amount of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

214.5 today. Weight bounces up and down. 
I injected primo and test in my biceps and it was hurting a little during arm workout. I have injected tren , test, mast and never had an issue. I think it may be the primo. Legs are killing me. Getting up out of a chair never made me feel so old before. 
I changed my routine to 4 sets (15,12,10,8 reps) increasing the weight each set. Also doing supersets with 1-1.5 minutes of rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> 214.5 today. Weight bounces up and down. 
> I injected primo and test in my biceps and it was hurting a little during arm workout. I have injected tren , test, mast and never had an issue. I think it may be the primo. Legs are killing me. Getting up out of a chair never made me feel so old before. 
> I changed my routine to 4 sets (15,12,10,8 reps) increasing the weight each set. Also doing supersets with 1-1.5 minutes of rest. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious what your split look like? 
(Sorry if I missed that you posted it already)

C-

----------


## charger69

I am changing it.
Morning bis and tris
Afternoon cardio, forearms, abs
Tuesday
Morning hams and quads- focus on hams
Afternoon. Cardio, calves, abs
Wed
Morning back
Afternoon. Cardio, glutes, abs
Thur 
Morning chest
Afternoon: cardio, traps, rear delt
Fri
Morning front/ side delt
Afternoon cardio
Saturday quads/hams quad focus, calves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

My freaking knees are killing me. I did legs today. I cant sit for long periods of time. I need to get up and stretch. 
I think my cholesterol and liver should be back within limits. Im going to Mexico and getting blood work done to verify. Here, in the wonderful state of CA, I need to have the Dr order blood tests. I cant just walk up and get it done. 
When I get blood tests done while on a heavy cycle, I have the Drs scratching their heads as to how I can change so quickly with the results. I just want to tell them, its the tren . LOL
I am a little concerned with my weight. I weighed in at 216 this morning. I ate carbs late last night because I was hungry. 
I gave in to temptation..... I did an EC stack this morning. The EC stack will help me control my weight. 
I had one guy ask if I competed this morning. I do t know where that came from. I feel fat. Then another guy calls me the beast mode. I do not feel that I am living up to that name with the extra weight. My workouts are going good and I am going heavier. I am beating the shit out of my legs. I need them to grow. 
I am taking creatine and will probably stop in a couple of weeks to prevent water storage. 

This shit is getting real. I need to grow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Quit being a pussy. Up the tren . 

Felt somebody need to say it.

----------


## charger69

> Quit being a pussy. Up the tren . 
> 
> Felt somebody need to say it.


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> My freaking knees are killing me. I did legs today. I can’t sit for long periods of time. I need to get up and stretch. 
> I think my cholesterol and liver should be back within limits. I’m going to Mexico and getting blood work done to verify. Here, in the wonderful state of CA, I need to have the Dr order blood tests. I can’t just walk up and get it done. 
> When I get blood tests done while on a heavy cycle, I have the Dr’s scratching their heads as to how I can change so quickly with the results. I just want to tell them, “it’s the tren ”. LOL
> I am a little concerned with my weight. I weighed in at 216 this morning. I ate carbs late last night because I was hungry. 
> I gave in to temptation..... I did an EC stack this morning. The EC stack will help me control my weight. 
> I had one guy ask if I competed this morning. I do t know where that came from. I feel fat. Then another guy calls me the beast mode. I do not feel that I am living up to that name with the extra weight. My workouts are going good and I am going heavier. I am beating the shit out of my legs. I need them to grow. 
> I am taking creatine and will probably stop in a couple of weeks to prevent water storage. 
> 
> This shit is getting real. I need to grow!
> ...


Can you just walk In to a clinic in Mexico and get bloods done? How many pesos that cost?

----------


## charger69

> Can you just walk In to a clinic in Mexico and get bloods done? How many pesos that cost?


Yea, I just show up fasted. 
Not much. It depends on the blood test. I think I got the whole 9 yards....test (both) , estrogen , full metabolic, liver, kidneys, etc for about $140.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Yea, I just show up fasted. 
> Not much. It depends on the blood test. I think I got the whole 9 yards....test (both) , estrogen , full metabolic, liver, kidneys, etc for about $140.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


US or pesos?

----------


## charger69

Conquer your Goals! 
I think that I have stabilized my weight. Im sitting at 216. 
Im feeling good. I looked a little freaky today. The veins were popping in my arms during my back workout. 
I am going to start using knee wraps when doing legs. I feel like an old man. I cant sit still with my knees. 
I am still feeling the bicep injection. It feels like there is a lot of pressure. I am still unsure of what happened. I injected in the quad and lat and no issues. 
I guess the primo is adversely affecting my prostrate. I took my prostrate meds just in case. 
Trying to compete at my age has its extra challenges. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> US or pesos?


That is US. I pay in pesos but I translated it to dlls so everyone has an idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Hey Cape- post up a pic of you when you competed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Anyone who has competed- please post up photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Hey Cape- post up a pic of you when you competed. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


164 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal.

----------


## charger69

> 164 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal. H]


That was my weight during my first comp 6 years ago. All natural. 
I looked like I had aids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> That was my weight during my first comp 6 years ago. All natural. 
> I looked like I had aids. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was 10 yrs ago. I looked...well, I took 2nd. Lol

----------


## Family_guy

> That is US. I pay in pesos but I translated it to dlls so everyone has an idea. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked for the price in pesos!

----------


## Family_guy

> 164 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal.


You’re shredded as hell!

----------


## Family_guy

160 something lbs of a last place finish!

That wasn’t too long ago. I’m doing a comp soon  :Wink:

----------


## charger69

Last night I was not able to do HIIT. My legs just wouldnt allow it. I know Im overtraining... I forgot that I am on a low cruise. Going to mix up my routine and do it the GH way. 
I have a feeling that the primo is affecting my prostrate. I took my meds just in case. I get up at night and I do not feel that i am emptying my bladder and it comes out very weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Last night I was not able to do HIIT. My legs just wouldn’t allow it. I know I’m overtraining... I forgot that I am on a low cruise. Going to mix up my routine and do it the GH way. 
> I have a feeling that the primo is affecting my prostrate. I took my meds just in case. I get up at night and I do not feel that i am emptying my bladder and it comes out very weak. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s called getting old charger. Sorry buddy but it happens to the best of us

----------


## Old Duffer

> 160 something lbs of a last place finish!
> 
> That wasn’t too long ago. I’m doing a comp soon


Cool! You should blog your comp! One day I might do one too but we'll see

----------


## GearHeaded

> Last night I was not able to do HIIT. My legs just wouldn’t allow it. I know I’m overtraining... I forgot that I am on a low cruise. Going to mix up my routine and do it the GH way. 
> I have a feeling that the primo is affecting my prostrate. I took my meds just in case. I get up at night and I do not feel that i am emptying my bladder and it comes out very weak.


its the Primo lowering your SHBG .. which is good in that it gives you more free T, but SHBG binds to DHT more then anything else, so when you lower it you displace a lot more DHT into your blood stream and thats likely hitting your prostate.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Last night I was not able to do HIIT. My legs just wouldn’t allow it. I know I’m overtraining... I forgot that I am on a low cruise. Going to mix up my routine and do it the GH way. 
> I have a feeling that the primo is affecting my prostrate. I took my meds just in case. I get up at night and I do not feel that i am emptying my bladder and it comes out very weak. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah the old prostate. Flomax to the rescue. I have to have it everyday or I’m fucked.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Ah the old prostate. Flomax to the rescue. I have to have it everyday or I’m fucked.


Ditto. Been on it for years

----------


## Family_guy

> Ditto. Been on it for years


Like I said charger your getting old

----------


## Family_guy

> Cool! You should blog your comp! One day I might do one too but we'll see


I thought we were competing together!

----------


## Old Duffer

> I thought we were competing together!


It's a joke son, a joke. Geez

----------


## Family_guy

> It's a joke son, a joke. Geez


Phew! Had me scared for a second...

----------


## charger69

I had a guy Come up to me today at the gym and ask why I was always smiling. I guess Obs is a genius.... I definitely need to up the tren ! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I definitely need to up the tren ! I caught myself smiling at a bird this morning wanting to talk to it telling it what a great day today is! LOL
214 today. Excellent chest workout. Gorges the chest with blood 
I pinned locally in the chest. I had a little pain, but that is normal. Im not sure what happened with the bicep. I must have pinned wrong. The pain has subsided. 
I am looking good with my clothes on. I am full. I do not like how Inlook with my shirt off. No abs to see. Chest and delts looked great today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Nice ^^^!

----------


## Richard Head

Looking good Charger!

----------


## charger69

I needed the above to walk out of f the gym today. It was leg day in Mexico!
I beat the crap out of my legs and filled them with blood. This is not the worst of it all....
I did not have anything available for breakfast so I continued on the day. I took about 15 iu pre workout. I forgot that I hadnt eaten and starting going hypo. I ate about 5 glucose tabs. I got home after a super workout and. I just had to eat because I was going hypo again. I ate chicken, tuna fish and Frosted Flakes. I was still feeling hypo so I added another 15 iu post workout. 
NOTE: newbies- I know my body and that with the food I would be ok. Normally if you feel hypo- DONOT take more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

Shit already missed a lot.

----------


## Obs

> 160 something lbs of a last place finish!
> 
> That wasn’t too long ago. I’m doing a comp soon





> I definitely need to up the tren ! I caught myself smiling at a bird this morning wanting to talk to it telling it what a great day today is! LOL
> 214 today. Excellent chest workout. Gorges the chest with blood 
> I pinned locally in the chest. I had a little pain, but that is normal. Im not sure what happened with the bicep. I must have pinned wrong. The pain has subsided. 
> I am looking good with my clothes on.  I am full. I do not like how Inlook with my shirt off. No abs to see. Chest and delts looked great today. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayum I would pick you up if you were hitch hiking!

Witwhew!

----------


## Obs

I got ghost quotes following me...

----------


## Family_guy

> I got ghost quotes following me...


Bout damn time!

----------


## Family_guy

> I got ghost quotes following me...


We missed you. Shit at one point we had no GH and no Obs. We were running out of letters!

----------


## Family_guy

Hope your doing better buddy!

----------


## Obs

> Hope your doing better buddy!


I am ok. 
Just busy and dealing with dumb asses and some weird heat/sweat issue. 

Hope you all good

----------


## Family_guy

> I am ok. 
> Just busy and dealing with dumb asses and some weird heat/sweat issue. 
> 
> Hope you all good


I’m good man. 

What the hell are you talking about heat/sweat issues? That doesn’t sound good

----------


## Obs

> I’m good man. 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about heat/sweat issues? That doesn’t sound good


I don't know. 
Its bad.
I woke up and it was 72 and I sat down at kichen counter and was sweating my ass off. 

I worked in mild temperatures and soaked my jeans doing pussy work. 

Then I went hypo after a 20iu injection (on purpose)

Its normal to perspire a bit but this was dripping. I made a puddle on the bar stool.

This has been going on a few days.
What little ai worked in the sun it was 85 and 100% humidity. I literally drank a gallon of water per 2 hours and felt dehydrated still. 

Think I just need to donate but cant get the time.

----------


## Family_guy

> I don't know. 
> Its bad.
> I woke up and it was 72 and I sat down at kichen counter and was sweating my ass off. 
> 
> I worked in mild temperatures and soaked my jeans doing pussy work. 
> 
> Then I went hypo after a 20iu injection (on purpose)
> 
> Its normal to perspire a bit but this was dripping. I made a puddle on the bar stool.
> ...


That’s weird man. Doesn’t sound right at all. Has this happened before?

----------


## Obs

> That’s weird man. Doesn’t sound right at all. Has this happened before?


Yes. 
Cant remember the timeline but I think last summer.

----------


## Family_guy

> Yes. 
> Cant remember the timeline but I think last summer.


Any thoughts? Why would donating blood help or do you think it would?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Any thoughts? Why would donating blood help or do you think it would?


Himatocrit is probably a bit on the high side.

----------


## charger69

Hey Obs
I was trying to fill in for you calling everyone a pussy and telling them to up the tren . 
I am not a good Obs. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Any thoughts? Why would donating blood help or do you think it would?





> Himatocrit is probably a bit on the high side.


My hemotocrit is never high actually. 
As best I can tell my issue is total blood volume rather than just red cells.

----------


## Obs

> Hey Obs
> I was trying to fill in for you calling everyone a pussy and telling them to up the tren . 
> I am not a good Obs. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didnt talk about sex enough.

----------


## Old Duffer

> You didnt talk about sex enough.


How can he. He never has sex!

----------


## charger69

> How can he. He never has sex!


Be careful or I will get Mrs Duff on my side. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You didnt talk about sex enough.


You got me there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Be careful or I will get Mrs Duff on my side. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You already know she wants you, big guy! Lol

----------


## charger69

Workout in Mexico again. I dusted off some old workouts and if anyone needs a rest from heavy weights, I have a routine for you. 
Take a weight and do 10 reps slow up and slow down, the. Hold the weight at the bottom (or top) of the movement for 10 seconds, then do 10 1/4 reps from there. Wait a minute and repeat 3x. 

I also wanted something different for side delts. I did a triset but changed the point of max force through the exercises. 
Standing dB side delt raise 10 reps, leaning dB side delt raise 10 reps, low pulley side delt raise- 25 reps .
Rest on minute- repeat 4x

A guy at the gym asked what AA I was using. The nerve of him to think that I was a cheater using AA. LOL
Presently I am on a TRT cycle only. In about a week, its going to get real. No more Mr nice guy.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Yesterday I had a bicep peak like Ive never seen. Im looking for the Ghettoboyd biceps and the Kelkel legs.
Hams and quads today. I could hardly get out of the leg press. Someone asked me if I was OK. LOL
High hack 10 reps slow, 10 sec wait at the bottom, 10 fast 1/4 reps from the bottom . 3 sets with a minute wait between sets. 
Leg curl- 10 reps heavy, 10 reps light and slow. 4 sets- 1 minute rest between sets. 
Leg press- same as high hack
Squats- same as high hack. 
Leg curl- same as above superset 1 leg extension- same as leg curl. 

Stairs are a bitch. LOL

I screwed up. Forgot my carbs and only pinned 10 pre and post. Leg days ar 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Been out of town. Wanted to stop in say you’re a pussy. Carry on.

----------


## Obs

> I’m looking for the Ghettoboyd biceps and the Kelkel legs.


What are you three gonna do... 
I am a little sick to my stomach now.

----------


## Obs

> You got me there 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I get there my partner does too. I am not selfish like that.

----------


## charger69

I think that I have been overtraining. My body hurts and I am low on energy. I rarely feel like this,but I think that I am only cruising plays a role. 
Week 7 is coming up and I start with the depletion. 
GH has me doing something Ive never done before. I am just cruising for 5 weeks letting my body and receptors get a break. I am not doing a bulk cycle however I am trying to increase my stage weight by 5 lbs and come in leaner. 
I do not want to break down the muscle at this point, I want it to swell so I can come in bigger. I do not explain things as well as GH though. I just need to try and get some anadrol for my cycle. 
I am going to start posting pics weekly to see the transformation. 
I think that the primo is giving me pip. Ive never had pip before (except water based Winnie). 
My quad is bothering me and my left bicep is inflamed a little. It has a slight reddish color and the veins in the bicep are hidden. 
I am not sure if I will be able to do cardio today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> I think that I have been overtraining. My body hurts and I am low on energy. I rarely feel like this,but I think that I am only cruising plays a role. 
> Week 7 is coming up and I start with the depletion. 
> GH has me doing something I’ve never done before. I am just cruising for 5 weeks letting my body and receptors get a break. I am not doing a bulk cycle however I am trying to increase my stage weight by 5 lbs and come in leaner. 
> I do not want to break down the muscle at this point, I want it to swell so I can come in bigger. I do not explain things as well as GH though. I just need to try and get some anadrol for my cycle. 
> I am going to start posting pics weekly to see the transformation. 
> I think that the primo is giving me pip. I’ve never had pip before (except water based Winnie). 
> My quad is bothering me and my left bicep is inflamed a little. It has a slight reddish color and the veins in the bicep are hidden. 
> I am not sure if I will be able to do cardio today. 
> 
> ...


Your recovery time without large AAS will certainly be longer. GH has the plan. I wouldn't 2nd guess him. Easy cardio is better than no cardio. Just moving the muscles n joints, getting the blood flowing, will make you feel better. Doesn't have to be high intensity every time

----------


## charger69

Posing- I just noticed someone doing a side chest and instead of having the two legs together with the front foot up on the ball of the foot, they have the front foot flat and the rear foot back and on the ball. It looks like they get the back knee further down the ham and pushes more out. 
Any comments? I am going to try the two tonight and see which looks better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Posing- I just noticed someone doing a side chest and instead of having the two legs together with the front foot up on the ball of the foot, they have the front foot flat and the rear foot back and on the ball. It looks like they get the back knee further down the ham and pushes more out. 
> Any comments? I am going to try the two tonight and see which looks better. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly I mentioned using your knee to push into your leg to make the ham appear bigger.  :Wink:

----------


## charger69

> If I remember correctly I mentioned using your knee to push into your leg to make the ham appear bigger.


I did, but I had the feet almost together. I have always seen it like that. 
I will send a photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

See the first person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> If I remember correctly I mentioned using your knee to push into your leg to make the ham appear bigger.


Do you think I ignore your advice??
I got in trouble on the football field as a ref because I followed your advice and was marking the ball placement with my feet at an angle. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am now convinced that I was overtraining and not getting ano ugh sleep. 
Yesterday, I got home from work and started working from home on my computer. I fell asleep around 6 and essentially did not get up until 3 am today. I never sleep when the sun is out, much less that many hours. 
I was even well rested this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Does anyone get pip from primo enth??
I have been unable to do cardio the last two days due to the pain and swelling in my thigh.
First day I pinned in my right bicep it hurt immediately. I figured I pinned wrong. I pinned in upper thigh- where pocket is- no problems. I pinned in chest and a little pain, but that is normal. I pinned in lats and no issue. 
I pinned in left bicep and didnt feel anything until the following day. Sort of like a restriction of blood, swelled a little and a slight tint of red. I pinned in the quad
, mbira lower than normal. I could hardly walk for 2 days. Today I pinned in my chest. I went real slow and didnt feel anything.

I am beginning to believe that maybe Im injecting too fast. Im injecting daily and about 60 ius.
I never had any issues with prop or short esthers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Todays photo of the fat guy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Today’s photo of the fat guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dsmn you put on some mass.

----------


## Obs

Still cant believe what you did to upper chest

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Does anyone get pip from primo enth??
> I have been unable to do cardio the last two days due to the pain and swelling in my thigh.
> First day I pinned in my right bicep it hurt immediately. I figured I pinned wrong. I pinned in upper thigh- where pocket is- no problems. I pinned in chest and a little pain, but that is normal. I pinned in lats and no issue. 
> I pinned in left bicep and didnt feel anything until the following day. Sort of like a restriction of blood, swelled a little and a slight tint of red. I pinned in the quad
> , mbira lower than normal. I could hardly walk for 2 days. Today I pinned in my chest. I went real slow and didnt feel anything.
> 
> I am beginning to believe that maybe Im injecting too fast. Im injecting daily and about 60 ius.
> I never had any issues with prop or short esthers. 
> 
> ...


No, been running it for a while now too. But I do brew my own and I am pretty awesome in general so....
Srs never heard of complaints about it either

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyle1337

> Still cant believe what you did to upper chest


Upper chest shelf on point....

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## Family_guy

> Today’s photo of the fat guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see a tiny bulge

----------


## Family_guy

You look huge everywhere else though!

----------


## charger69

> I can see a tiny bulge


Thats cause its rapped around my waist. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> That’s cause it’s rapped around my waist. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s scary cuz it’s actually true...I’ve seen that thing unfurled and it’s a sight to see!

----------


## charger69

Third night without cardio. The pip in my quad is fucking me up. I have still been losing weight though. I need to do quads within the next three days though. 

I do not care how much it will hurt, I am going to do LISS tomorrow. I took some heavy ibuprofen that I had. Hopefully that helps. I also had a headache tonight..... I rarely have headaches so I checked my BP- 161/89. I took atenolol 50 mgto help to lowere also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Today’s photo of the fat guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Inspirational!! Beast mode. I’ll be following the countdown. Looking fantastic!

----------


## charger69

I have had issues with the pip. I woke up Friday with very little pain, of course things couldnt just start going my way. My prostrate was acting up and it took about 5 minutes to pee. Luckily I have flownax handy. I immediately took one. Say no to catheters!! LOL
I did do LISS on Friday. The first 10 minutes was very painful the pain either subsided or I grew accustom to it. I finished off 45 minutes and went to the sauna. I noted another issue. I was not really sweating. Usually I am soaked after 10 minutes. The temperature was 180. I think that I am dehydrated. 
Later the evening I went to my sons graduation. All the walking and sitting and my leg was in a lot of pain. It was outside and it started getting a little bit cool as the sun went down. I started getting super cold. 
I ended up with a bum leg and a fever. Motrin 800 and to bed. 
Saturday I woke up and the leg had minimal pain. As I stood quite a bit in meal prep I could feel the pain but it was manageable. 
Today I woke up and the swelling is still there , but the pain is minimal. I am going to do legs today. I am going to push it, but I am also going to be cautious. I have to do something.. Essentially no cardio last week and I am still missing a leg workout. 
7 weeks out- it just got real!!
Starting my cutting cycle and diet. 
I will report out after my leg workout. I am a little concerned over the unknown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I have had issues with the pip. I woke up Friday with very little pain, of course things couldn’t just start going my way. My prostrate was acting up and it took about 5 minutes to pee. Luckily I have flownax handy. I immediately took one. Say no to catheters!! LOL
> I did do LISS on Friday. The first 10 minutes was very painful the pain either subsided or I grew accustom to it. I finished off 45 minutes and went to the sauna. I noted another issue. I was not really sweating. Usually I am soaked after 10 minutes. The temperature was 180. I think that I am dehydrated. 
> Later the evening I went to my son’s graduation. All the walking and sitting and my leg was in a lot of pain. It was outside and it started getting a little bit cool as the sun went down. I started getting super cold. 
> I ended up with a bum leg and a fever. Motrin 800 and to bed. 
> Saturday I woke up and the leg had minimal pain. As I stood quite a bit in meal prep I could feel the pain but it was manageable. 
> Today I woke up and the swelling is still there , but the pain is minimal. I am going to do legs today. I am going to push it, but I am also going to be cautious. I have to do something.. Essentially no cardio last week and I am still missing a leg workout. 
> 7 weeks out- it just got real!!
> Starting my cutting cycle and diet. 
> I will report out after my leg workout. I am a little concerned over the unknown.
> ...


Congrats on your sons graduation!!! How was it?

----------


## charger69

> Congrats on your sons graduation!!! How was it?


I was a pussy. I cried. But no one saw so Im cool! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I was a pussy. I cried. But no one saw so I’m cool! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are old now.

----------


## charger69

Today I did legs. Much to my surprise, I felt it on the leg press but not too bad. I did have to use my hands to pull me out of the machine. Extended is when it really botheee me. 
Bulgarian squat- it hurt most when the swelled leg was in the back, not when squatting with it. 
I did smith squats with the legs forward invoking the hams. 
Hack squats and dB sumo squats. 
I did not feel that I had it in me to try leg extensions. 
I feel it below my knee also. 
Im hoping that this pain will depart soon. 

This is the part most frustrating to a bodybuilder. You cannot give 100%. You just need to figure it out and give the best you can. Mentally you know your competition is giving it 100%. You want to push, but you know that you may end up with a bigger injury. I may have caused more damage today. Below my knee now hurts, it did not previously. 
I need to get going with HIIT.

I weighed 217.7 this morning. The goal 204 on stage leaner than previous comp. 
cycle started today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I was a pussy. I cried. But no one saw so I’m cool! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any man with a son would understand that. Fuck that, real men cry, eat quiche and give two fucks. Trust me, no one would look at you twice even if they had noticed. That’s a big damn deal

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Today I did legs. Much to my surprise, I felt it on the leg press but not too bad. I did have to use my hands to pull me out of the machine. Extended is when it really botheee me. 
> Bulgarian squat- it hurt most when the swelled leg was in the back, not when squatting with it. 
> I did smith squats with the legs forward invoking the hams. 
> Hack squats and dB sumo squats. 
> I did not feel that I had it in me to try leg extensions. 
> I feel it below my knee also. 
> I’m hoping that this pain will depart soon. 
> 
> This is the part most frustrating to a bodybuilder. You cannot give 100%. You just need to figure it out and give the best you can. Mentally you know your competition is giving it 100%. You want to push, but you know that you may end up with a bigger injury. I may have caused more damage today. Below my knee now hurts, it did not previously. 
> ...


Just finished “living with a seal” by Jesse Itzler. Amazing read and really quick. You said something in that last note that reminded me of a theme in the book. Getting comfortable being uncomfortable. How you push through. You should pick up a copy, you can thank me later

----------


## Obs

> Any man with a son would understand that. Fuck that, real men cry, eat quiche and give two fucks. Trust me, no one would look at you twice even if they had noticed. That’s a big damn deal


No.
He is pooosay

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> No.
> He is pooosay


Hahaha, I won’t argue...

----------


## charger69

> No.
> He is pooosay


Screw you Obs! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Screw you Obs! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God... You have too much energery.
I guess though.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Todays photo of the fat guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh shut up !!! Lol .You look fucking awesome bro.
Abs are overraded 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> Any man with a son would understand that. Fuck that, real men cry, eat quiche and give two fucks. Trust me, no one would look at you twice even if they had noticed. That’s a big damn deal



Absolutely!

----------


## charger69

> Just finished living with a seal by Jesse Itzler. Amazing read and really quick. You said something in that last note that reminded me of a theme in the book. Getting comfortable being uncomfortable. How you push through. You should pick up a copy, you can thank me later


You made me buy the book. Started reading it. I just started but so far everything relates to preparing for a competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Cutting diet starts today. I am psyched. Leg pain has subsided, I have more range of motion (less swelling). 
I pinned in both bis and my left tri. Wifey was sneaking around at 3:30 am spying on me. She said- 3 syringes??? Are you crazy? I should have told her that she was forgetting the slin and the MT2 and soon the SR9009. LOL
NOTE: they were all slin pins. 
I worked out biceps and triceps. I was supposed to work out side delts, but I will do that tonight. 
Maybe Ill have some pics tonight. I have a lot of work to do in 7 weeks. 
The smell of death is beginning again. When I take tren , I smell like formaldehyde. It gets pretty strong in my sweat. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> You made me buy the book. Started reading it. I just started but so far everything relates to preparing for a competition. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice man, hope you love it!! I think youll find it relatable and regardless its just a good quick read. Let me know what you think!

----------


## Family_guy

> cutting diet starts today. I am psyched. Leg pain has subsided, i have more range of motion (less swelling). 
> I pinned in both bi’s and my left tri. Wifey was sneaking around at 3:30 am spying on me. She said- 3 syringes??? Are you crazy? I should have told her that she was forgetting the slin and the mt2 and soon the sr9009. Lol
> note: They were all slin pins. 
> I worked out biceps and triceps. I was supposed to work out side delts, but i will do that tonight. 
> Maybe i’ll have some pics tonight. I have a lot of work to do in 7 weeks. 
> The smell of death is beginning again. When i take tren , i smell like formaldehyde. It gets pretty strong in my sweat. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


sr9009??

----------


## charger69

Here are some photos of what I look like at the start of cutting.



I normally would not upload pics of me like this, but I want to see the transformation under GH and let everyone else see also. 

Last night I attempted HIIT. It was a slower paced HIIT than I was used to and I was a huffing and puffing. One week is such a long time. My leg is still swollen all the way down to my ankle but the pain is minimal. I wish someone could telll me what happened. I took a Motrin 800 trying to get the swelling down. 
I have no idea what happened, but my scale said 221 today. Weight went in the wrong direction. I think my carbs are too high. I just upped them. Well see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Thick ^^^

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Here are some photos of what I look like at the start of cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally would not upload pics of me like this, but I want to see the transformation under GH and let everyone else see also. 
> 
> Last night I attempted HIIT. It was a slower paced HIIT than I was used to and I was a huffing and puffing. One week is such a long time. My leg is still swollen all the way down to my ankle but the pain is minimal. I wish someone could telll me what happened. I took a Motrin 800 trying to get the swelling down. 
> I have no idea what happened, but my scale said 221 today. Weight went in the wrong direction. I think my carbs are too high. I just upped them. We’ll see. 
> 
> ...


You own any shorts that aren’t clam diggers? You going to the beach after the gym? Lol

Damn son you are looking good. Hope your leg gets better. I know that’s got to be a pain. Literally.

----------


## charger69

My spirit will not be broken. 
My leg is challenging me. I was in pretty intense pain just below the knee upon arrival from work. I had to go take 800 mg. Ge to go to workout. My leg is still swollen down to my ankle. 
There was no way that i was going to be able to do HIIT. I did LISS and LEGS. 
It will not stop me. 
I wonder what it would be like to go through a contest prep with no issues?? LOL. Its been so long, I forgot what its like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> clam diggers?



Just using that term shows your age. Knowing it, just as bad.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Just using that term shows your age. Knowing it, just as bad.


Is that not a term the kids are using today? Twenty two scadoo to you too.

----------


## Obs

> My spirit will not be broken. 
> My leg is challenging me. I was in pretty intense pain just below the knee upon arrival from work. I had to go take 800 mg. Ge to go to workout. My leg is still swollen down to my ankle. 
> There was no way that i was going to be able to do HIIT. I did LISS and LEGS. 
> It will not stop me. 
> I wonder what it would be like to go through a contest prep with no issues?? LOL. It’s been so long, I forgot what it’s like. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Attachment 176751

----------


## kelkel

Another clam digger ^^^^^

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Attachment 176751


So that’s what one looks like. It does look like Charger. I’ll give you that.

----------


## Charlie67

> Another clam digger ^^^^^


Bravo Kel, bravo.

C-

----------


## charger69

I have good news and bad news. 
First, the good news.......I can control the pain in my leg now. I am using Motrin 800 and I was able to do HIIT last night. It is still swollen, but as long as the pain has subsided, I am good to go. 
The bad news is I started my new diet and I increased weight. I was up to 222 yesterday. I came down to 221 today. 
I am thinking on starting an EC stack to get a boost, but I need to consult the boss first. 

Tren is beginning to show its head. Sweats have begun and I smell bad- formaldehyde bad. 
I am concerned because the contest is right around the corner and I do not feel ready. I guess once I start seeing weight loss, I will feel a little better. 

I will have pics next week. I hate taking pics in the condition that I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

your in a contest prep diet , in a calorie deficit, working out twice a day and doing cardio, and your trying to get shredded, YET you suddenly gain 7 pounds . wtf, that does not sound physiologically possible. well thats the beauty of Anardol when you got the real deal.

if you guys can't put on a quick 10 pounds of muscular fullness, even when in a calorie deficit, with Anadrol then your Drol is either fake or your a non responder to the drug.. add carbs and insulin , and Adrol is really super compensating nutrient partitioning and forcing a ton of nutrients, minerals, glycogen, water, etc.. into the muscle cells.
and again, you in a calorie deficit and training a ton, your still burning fat even though you look 10 pounds bigger. thats what real Anadrol does guys  :Smilie: 

of course we are not running this into the actual contest, it'll be pulled 3 or so weeks out. but goal here is to get lean as possible yet come in with a bigger fuller rounder look, and Androl is a great tool to help accomplish this. plus with all that extra glycogen and nutrients your able to still really push in the gym.


if you don't get this type of effect from your Adrol guys, check your source.

----------


## GearHeaded

had a client just starting out a bulk cycle and diet.. running Anadrol . after a week or so he contacted me saying "shouldn't I be gaining weight, I've been stuck at 222". I said don't worry you will.. 4 days later he checked in and was suddenly 234 pounds. once the Andarol really kicks in the weight just seems to magically come on

----------


## kelkel

> had a client just starting out a bulk cycle and diet.. running Anadrol. after a week or so he contacted me saying "shouldn't I be gaining weight, I've been stuck at 222". I said don't worry you will.. 4 days later he checked in and was suddenly 234 pounds. once the Andarol really kicks in the weight just seems to magically come on



That's a huge jump.

----------


## charger69

I keep forgetting that I am not running my contest prep. No one really understands how difficult this journey is for me. 
I know my methods and how to adjust under my methods. I am now doing things totally out of the box and keep thinking that my body is different and that I may have different results. Well see what the results bring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> I keep forgetting that I am not running my contest prep. No one really understands how difficult this journey is for me. 
> I know my methods and how to adjust under my methods. I am now doing things totally out of the box and keep thinking that my body is different and that I may have different results. We’ll see what the results bring. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But you're in extremely competent hands.

----------


## Family_guy

> I keep forgetting that I am not running my contest prep. No one really understands how difficult this journey is for me. 
> I know my methods and how to adjust under my methods. I am now doing things totally out of the box and keep thinking that my body is different and that I may have different results. We’ll see what the results bring. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only imagine how hard that is to let go when you’ve been doing this your way for a long time. That lack of control can be scary. But you know as well as I do that you couldn’t Be in any better hands right now. Have faith and you will kill it Charger

----------


## charger69

> But you're in extremely competent hands.


I know. He did a great job last prep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I feel better. Losing a pound a day. 
I started fasted cardio this morning. This changed up my chems by replacing slin with frag191. 
I did chest and looked pretty good.... for a fat boy. 
Leg is still swollen a little but no more pain...... at least until my next leg workout. 
I also figured out how to avoid all the hunger in the afternoons.... this anadrol was kicking my ass. 
I take MT2 when I get home. No desire to eat. LOL

Almost 6 weeks out, weighing 219


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Refresh my memory. What was the cause of your leg issue?

----------


## charger69

> Refresh my memory. What was the cause of your leg issue?


Not sure. I pinned with a slin pin in the quad with some test and primo. I usually pin around where the pockets to my pants are. This time Inpinned lower. 
At first, I thought an infection somehow. My whole leg swelled up down to my ankle. 

I pinned in a bicep and I had pain also, but I thought that I pinned to quickly. I pinned nice and slow in the chest and nothing. 

I will save Obs the time of having to respond. I just think Im a pussy and couldnt handle the pin in my quad. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> I will save Obs the time of having to respond. I just think I’m a pussy and couldn’t handle the pin in my quad. LOL
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He'll respond because you stole his thunder....

----------


## Obs

I hate quad pins but still do it.
I have had similar a few times

----------


## Proximal

Charger, long shot, but did you check and see if you had a blood clot in your leg? 

I have been trying to figure out what is causing the pain and swelling?

----------


## charger69

> Charger, long shot, but did you check and see if you had a blood clot in your leg? 
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what is causing the pain and swelling?


No. I did not check. It all started with a pin to the quad. I am happy to say that I can see my muscle and ankle again. The swelling has subsided.

----------


## charger69

I did legs today and it felt great!!! no pain and even the swelling has subsided for the most part. I hit the workout on all cylinders and I was trying to make up for lost time. One guy came over to me and said that my workout mde him feel sore. LOL
I also had another guy ask if I was bulking because of my girth.. UH OH- text to GH to see if I am too fat. Another person said that I looked like a gorilla- and it wasn't because of body hair. Double Uh Oh- six weeks out. 
I am concerned over my fullness. I did This morning I maintained my weight and did not feel too bad because I packed in the carbs yesterday. Normally I would have expected to gain 2 lbs with that amount of carbs. 
I will have pics tomorrow or Monday. Im getting to the point that I want to be free from the competition prep. Ive been at it since January. I would like to compare myself in the next six weeks to the people in the 90 day competition. I have to change a lot to get on stage. 
Today, I had an encounter and I controlled the beast.... tren . After my workouts I go in the cycling room and pose. This room has windows however they are dark so it is sometimes difficult to see if someone is in there. I obviously remove my shirt to pose and I consider the room to be semi private. I went in and removed my shirt- I cannot see the muscles with the shirt on. I pose, I put my shirt on and I leave. I do not pose in in the gym- the gym is for working out.
Today, this prude ask if I was the one upstairs in the cycling room. I said yes. She started in and said that I should not remove my shirt. I told her that I use the mirrors and I have a competition coming up. The fucking bitch said that this is a 24 hour fitness and I should not remove my shirt. She went on and on and I shut up.
Obs was on my shoulder whispering in my ear telling me not to take any shit from that bitch. I shut out Obs and shut down my vocal cords from the tren. 
I wanted to tell her that she is lucky I left my shorts on and that she has no ri=ght to come and push her opinion on me and by the looks she does not belong in a fitness club but rather the YMCA where she can bitch and force her opinion on others.
As I opened the next door to the pool, there were a shitload of people without their shirts on and even in the sauna. I need to control myself because the next time I will put on my posing trunks and pull my shorts off. LOL The bitch would have a heart attack.

----------


## Proximal

> No. I did not check. It all started with a pin to the quad. I am happy to say that I can see my muscle and ankle again. The swelling has subsided.


OK, glad the swelling is getting better. 

Keep kicking ass, you are looking sick! 

And seriously bless GH and his guidance. He probably has a headache right now from all of the dumb-ass questions Ive been asking him of late.

----------


## Obs

> I did legs today and it felt great!!! no pain and even the swelling has subsided for the most part. I hit the workout on all cylinders and I was trying to make up for lost time. One guy came over to me and said that my workout mde him feel sore. LOL
> I also had another guy ask if I was bulking because of my girth.. UH OH- text to GH to see if I am too fat. Another person said that I looked like a gorilla- and it wasn't because of body hair. Double Uh Oh- six weeks out. 
> I am concerned over my fullness. I did This morning I maintained my weight and did not feel too bad because I packed in the carbs yesterday. Normally I would have expected to gain 2 lbs with that amount of carbs. 
> I will have pics tomorrow or Monday. Im getting to the point that I want to be free from the competition prep. Ive been at it since January. I would like to compare myself in the next six weeks to the people in the 90 day competition. I have to change a lot to get on stage. 
> Today, I had an encounter and I controlled the beast.... tren . After my workouts I go in the cycling room and pose. This room has windows however they are dark so it is sometimes difficult to see if someone is in there. I obviously remove my shirt to pose and I consider the room to be semi private. I went in and removed my shirt- I cannot see the muscles with the shirt on. I pose, I put my shirt on and I leave. I do not pose in in the gym- the gym is for working out.
> Today, this prude ask if I was the one upstairs in the cycling room. I said yes. She started in and said that I should not remove my shirt. I told her that I use the mirrors and I have a competition coming up. The fucking bitch said that this is a 24 hour fitness and I should not remove my shirt. She went on and on and I shut up.
> Obs was on my shoulder whispering in my ear telling me not to take any shit from that bitch. I shut out Obs and shut down my vocal cords from the tren. 
> I wanted to tell her that she is lucky I left my shorts on and that she has no ri=ght to come and push her opinion on me and by the looks she does not belong in a fitness club but rather the YMCA where she can bitch and force her opinion on others.
> As I opened the next door to the pool, there were a shitload of people without their shirts on and even in the sauna. I need to control myself because the next time I will put on my posing trunks and pull my shorts off. LOL The bitch would have a heart attack.


Next time kiss her. 
She wants your dick bad and it frustrates her so she lashed out. It would be wikd sex if you get through. 
If not you will go to jail. 

Or you can just backhand her, "Go make me and sandwich with them fatty hands bich."

----------


## Family_guy

> Next time kiss her. 
> She wants your dick bad and it frustrates her so she lashed out. It would be wikd sex if you get through. 
> If not you will go to jail. 
> 
> Or you can just backhand her, "Go make me and sandwich with them fatty hands bich."


Lmfao!

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I did legs today and it felt great!!! no pain and even the swelling has subsided for the most part. I hit the workout on all cylinders and I was trying to make up for lost time. One guy came over to me and said that my workout mde him feel sore. LOL
> I also had another guy ask if I was bulking because of my girth.. UH OH- text to GH to see if I am too fat. Another person said that I looked like a gorilla- and it wasn't because of body hair. Double Uh Oh- six weeks out. 
> I am concerned over my fullness. I did This morning I maintained my weight and did not feel too bad because I packed in the carbs yesterday. Normally I would have expected to gain 2 lbs with that amount of carbs. 
> I will have pics tomorrow or Monday. Im getting to the point that I want to be free from the competition prep. Ive been at it since January. I would like to compare myself in the next six weeks to the people in the 90 day competition. I have to change a lot to get on stage. 
> Today, I had an encounter and I controlled the beast.... tren . After my workouts I go in the cycling room and pose. This room has windows however they are dark so it is sometimes difficult to see if someone is in there. I obviously remove my shirt to pose and I consider the room to be semi private. I went in and removed my shirt- I cannot see the muscles with the shirt on. I pose, I put my shirt on and I leave. I do not pose in in the gym- the gym is for working out.
> Today, this prude ask if I was the one upstairs in the cycling room. I said yes. She started in and said that I should not remove my shirt. I told her that I use the mirrors and I have a competition coming up. The fucking bitch said that this is a 24 hour fitness and I should not remove my shirt. She went on and on and I shut up.
> Obs was on my shoulder whispering in my ear telling me not to take any shit from that bitch. I shut out Obs and shut down my vocal cords from the tren. 
> I wanted to tell her that she is lucky I left my shorts on and that she has no ri=ght to come and push her opinion on me and by the looks she does not belong in a fitness club but rather the YMCA where she can bitch and force her opinion on others.
> As I opened the next door to the pool, there were a shitload of people without their shirts on and even in the sauna. I need to control myself because the next time I will put on my posing trunks and pull my shorts off. LOL The bitch would have a heart attack.


Sometimes I take my shirt off when I’m trying to run someone off a machine or a bench I want to use. Never thought of just wearing posing trunks... I think you’re on to something

----------


## charger69

> Sometimes I take my shirt off when Im trying to run someone off a machine or a bench I want to use. Never thought of just wearing posing trunks... I think youre on to something


LMFAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> LMFAO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have taken your shirt off and started flexing your pecs saying left right double double over and over till she shut the fuck up. Also it helps to have the crazy eyes while walking toward her. Left right double double.

----------


## Obs

Cape are you sweating your freaking ass off at work yet?

Been hot as hell here

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Cape are you sweating your freaking ass off at work yet?
> 
> Been hot as hell here


Week before last yes in the high 90’s. Been in the 70-80’s last week

----------


## Obs

> Week before last yes in the high 90’s. Been in the 70-80’s last week


We been to 90s once. 
I cant take another summer like last. That shit about killed me.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> We been to 90s once. 
> I cant take another summer like last. That shit about killed me.


The way it’s started it’s going to be a damn hot summer. It hit 100 Memorial Day weekend. We haven’t hit 100 in 2 yrs.

----------


## Obs

> The way it’s started it’s going to be a damn hot summer. It hit 100 Memorial Day weekend. We haven’t hit 100 in 2 yrs.


We hit 100's several times last year. 
Whole summer was hot and shit. I damn near quit.

Hate humidity.

----------


## charger69

I am down to 217.8. I can see my abs so I know that things are going right. If I get to where I want to be, then GH is Houdini! LOL
I received two compliments today. I dont think that I look that good, but to be receiving so many compliments from strangers, something is going right. 
I need to put myself in the same mindset as the last competition, but it is hard. I am not a narcissist however I am defaulting to my low esteem self. This next competition is going to be harder than the last one. A lot of big guys. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I am down to 217.8. I can see my abs so I know that things are going right. If I get to where I want to be, then GH is Houdini! LOL
> I received two compliments today. I don’t think that I look that good, but to be receiving so many compliments from strangers, something is going right. 
> I need to put myself in the same mindset as the last competition, but it is hard. I am not a narcissist however I am defaulting to my low esteem self. This next competition is going to be harder than the last one. A lot of big guys. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God damn dude! Your chest looks huge!

----------


## Proximal

JC Charger you are really thickening up. 

Everything has added really solid & quality mass.

----------


## kelkel

> JC Charger you are really thickening up. 
> 
> Everything has added really solid & quality mass.




Big X2!

----------


## Obs

Looking like a complete fat ass. 
Can't believe how you let yourself go. 

Suprised your wife hasn't left you ffs...

----------


## kelkel

> Looking like a complete fat ass. 
> Can't believe how you let yourself go. 
> 
> Suprised your wife hasn't left you ffs...



Machiavelli Motivation at it's finest!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Looking like a complete fat ass. 
> Can't believe how you let yourself go. 
> 
> Suprised your wife hasn't left you ffs...


He’s just a bigger pussy than he was 4 weeks ago.

----------


## charger69

> JC Charger you are really thickening up. 
> 
> Everything has added really solid & quality mass.


Actually its GHs magic potion. I thought he made a mistake and said anadrol instead of anavar for my cut cycle. LOL

Eating a lot of carbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Hes just a bigger pussy than he was 4 weeks ago.


Watch out or I will give you some of my weight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Watch out or I will give you some of my weight!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll take it.

----------


## Obs

**** This thread is know to the state of California, to cause cancer of the ass and vagina***

Steroid.com accepts no responsibility for the views stated herein and are only the views of one fat individual that is homosexual.*

----------


## charger69

> **** This thread is know to the state of California, to cause cancer of the ass and vagina***
> 
> Steroid.com accepts no responsibility for the views stated herein and are only the views of one fat individual that is homosexual.*


LMFAO!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Yesterday morning I did my cardio and workout fasted. I took 15 iu of slin. I just kept eating and finished all of my carbs for the day by 10 am to prevent from going hypo. 
I went to the gym in the afternoon after taking 3 iu of slin. I started with HIIT, but I could not complete the full 20 minutes. So I completed the time with medium intensity . I went upstairs to do quads. I started doing rounds and I was sweating profusely. I started going hypo. I was bathed in sweat. I normally do not sweat like this. I ended up taking 3 glucose tablets to minimize the effects however I was still slightly hypo determined by the sweating. 
I got home and started eating and shoveling in food. I was positive that I would gain weight. 
Weighed myself today and I freaking lost 4 lbs. 
hypo again this morning. Packing in the carbs. Im sure I will gain tomorrow. Im going to leave the slin a little earlier than originally planned. 
Bp was also weird this morning. 130/90 and HR of 87. 130 is the lowest in a long time, but not sure why the diastolic is so high.

----------


## charger69

I have a feeling my body is screwing with GH like it screws with my head. I have a feeling tomorrow I will gain 2.5 lbs after todays loss. 
I feel that I am overtraining. I only have energy to workout. 
Today HIIT was a no go. I started but I just couldnt breathe to do it. I think I need to donate. 

Fucking rounds are killer. It sounds easy, but it tests your willingness to continue. Mix that with high reps and you are dead afterwards. 
How bad do you want it??
I have a feeling that I am going to have to turn it up more, but I dont know if I can give any more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I have a feeling my body is screwing with GH like it screws with my head. I have a feeling tomorrow I will gain 2.5 lbs after today’s loss. 
> I feel that I am overtraining. I only have energy to workout. 
> Today HIIT was a no go. I started but I just couldn’t breathe to do it. I think I need to donate. 
> 
> Fucking rounds are killer. It sounds easy, but it tests your willingness to continue. Mix that with high reps and you are dead afterwards. 
> How bad do you want it??
> I have a feeling that I am going to have to turn it up more, but I don’t know if I can give any more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got this. You are doing great charger. 
Pull some energy from somewhere and get more sleep

----------


## Old Duffer

> I have a feeling my body is screwing with GH like it screws with my head. I have a feeling tomorrow I will gain 2.5 lbs after today’s loss. 
> I feel that I am overtraining. I only have energy to workout. 
> Today HIIT was a no go. I started but I just couldn’t breathe to do it. I think I need to donate. 
> 
> Fucking rounds are killer. It sounds easy, but it tests your willingness to continue. Mix that with high reps and you are dead afterwards. 
> How bad do you want it??
> I have a feeling that I am going to have to turn it up more, but I don’t know if I can give any more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember the Wifee reward system. 

Eat, sleep, shit, gym. Nothing else matters, champ!

----------


## Family_guy

> **** This thread is know to the state of California, to cause cancer of the ass and vagina***
> 
> Steroid.com accepts no responsibility for the views stated herein and are only the views of one fat individual that is homosexual.*


That’s a fucking CLASSIC!!!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Come on you hard mother fucker keep pushing.

----------


## charger69

I think that GH has put a spell on my body. It is reacting weird. Actually predictable.... for him. LOL
I lost another pound today. I expected to gain weight with all of the carbs Im inputting. 
I got up late so no cardio. I did chest. It was looking good pumped full of blood. 
Im eating over 2K of calories and losing weight. WTF??? 
My bP is around 130 but HR is in the 80s and 90s. I do not want it going any higher. 
The other thing that I started on Mondayis injectable SR9009 which may be playing a part in the reduction. 

Damn Cialis and MT2 has me hard most of the time. My boss is a female so I need to be careful about when I go and see her. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

well we wanted to come in to this next competition being 5 pounds bigger and fuller on stage, yet just as lean dry and hard. I knew it was totally doable based on the last comps diet going into the show and drug protocol.. just some tweaks here and there and we are on track to accomplish that goal

----------


## Capebuffalo

Finally a drink made just for Charger

----------


## charger69

> Finally a drink made just for Charger


I really need some of that!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Finally a drink made just for Charger


Lmao!! You posted that on the other competition thread!! Lmao

----------


## charger69

I gained 0.5 lbs today. Im not really surprised. 

I am a little concerned about my HR . It seems to be higher than normal and I am not taking ephedrine but I am taking a low dose of clen . Clen didnt seem to raise it previously. 

Today was candy day... leg day is slin day. I have dropped to 10 iu post. I freaking forgot my rice today!!!!!!!!! 
I am pissed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> I am a little concerned about my HR . It seems to be higher than normal and I am not taking ephedrine but I am taking a low dose of clen. Clen didn’t seem to raise it previously.


over training and cns fatigue may be setting in.. a bit or rest and some adjustments may be needed to keep that in check

----------


## GearHeaded

> I am a little concerned about my HR . It seems to be higher than normal and I am not taking ephedrine but I am taking a low dose of clen. Clen didn’t seem to raise it previously.


edit - double post

----------


## charger69

I took last night off. I was just dead. 
I think GH got it right. My bp was 131/75 and HR was 80. That is the lowest HR this week. 

I also had the sweats bad last night. Soaked the bed. I got up and could not lay down where the bed was wet. 

The warrior has awoken. I did fasted cardio this morning for 45 minutes and did bis and tris. 
I am happy and concerned, but I know GH has this under control. My freaking arms looked like (and felt like) they had synthol. 
I look bigger 5 weeks out than I do bulking. My concern is I cant see the striations or definition like I need. I know that the fat loss and water loss will make this change. 
I just am not used to abrupt changes in my appearance. I consider myself like a aircraft carrier. It takes miles to be able to turn it around. LOL
Houdini has changed this. 

As far as libido- there is not much. Im only taking 200 test, but I thought the tren and mast would have me with an elevated libido. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> I am happy and concerned, but I know GH has this under control. My freaking arms looked like (and felt like) they had synthol. 
> *I look bigger 5 weeks out than I do bulking*. My concern is I can’t see the striations or definition like I need.


nice and full!! lets let the diet and cardio do their job and not worry about the water weight, then the last week we will dry you out and the striations will come in.
too many guys think they need to be "dry" 6 weeks out all the way into the show.. but there is no point in this. we just need to burn off the fat and keep the muscle full and swole with nutrients. the only day we need to be fully dried out and fully striated is on show day. being dry too early will just cause you to come in flat.
going for the BIG full round AND dry look this time around. going to look much bigger on stage

----------


## Family_guy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look so much bigger than I remeber!

----------


## charger69

Im positive GH is a witch doctor and has put a spell on me. 
I got on a scale today and gained weight. I looked in the mirror and my cheekbone structure is beginning to show. This is a signal to me that I am losing fat..... and gaining weight. The same thing happened the last comp and you can explain it to me 1,000,000 times and it is not physically possible...... without witchcraft. LOL
Abs are coming in and gaining weight?????
Fucking witchcraft!!

I really think I am going to surprise the hell out of everyone. They may even accuse me of being on steroids . LOL
I have been to this competition for the last 6 years so I know most of the people that go. Dont worry- its Mexico and steroids are legal. LOL
MT2 is making me black again. 

I can say that no one is training harder than me right now. I am entering in the old man category and the open. 
There are some huge boys. Two years ago I was on stage competing against someone who just got their pro card this year. 
I obviously did not place. 

GH has rejuvenated me by providing other options for prep. My old way was outdated and killing me. I was ready to end the torture. Now it is not torture- its how much more can I accomplish. 

My legs are still lagging but better. I have set a goal for next year to have my legs be better than the upper body. I need a little witchcraft because I havent figured it out. They get better every year but I need the gap closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah boi!

Look at that canyon between pecs!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many days a week are you getting manicures?

----------


## charger69

> How many days a week are you getting manicures?


Never noticed. The MT2 makes my fingernails look white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Lost 2 lbs. BP was up a little. To 140/ 84. Cardio has been LISS. 
Im feeling OK but tired. 
Im going to be officiating football games this weekend. Charger on 700 tren . God help a coach that begins yelling at me. LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

You need to change hand position on the side pose you look like my kids doing that gay dance from whatever game.... Fortnite

The floss my gf says...

----------


## Obs

Delts look good boss.
Look at the side width... Amazing

----------


## balance

> Delts look good boss.
> Look at the side width... Amazing


Your not kidding! 
Looking like your right on track brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Lost 2 lbs. BP was up a little. To 140/ 84. Cardio has been LISS. 
> I’m feeling OK but tired. 
> I’m going to be officiating football games this weekend. Charger on 700 tren . God help a coach that begins yelling at me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you got thick quick. Solid brother.

----------


## charger69

> Damn you got thick quick. Solid brother.


Maybe you can help me. I always have one shoulder higher than the other in the front relaxed. I dont really see it until I see a photo. For some reason, I dont see it in the mirror. 
I am going to pay more attention. Makes me look silly. 
Time to start posing again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Maybe you can help me. I always have one shoulder higher than the other in the front relaxed. I don’t really see it until I see a photo. For some reason, I don’t see it in the mirror. 
> I am going to pay more attention. Makes me look silly. 
> Time to start posing again. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about your right shoulder being higher? If so, it is bigger than your left and is giving the appearance of being higher. 

If not, practice in front of the mirror until it becomes muscle memory and you are thinking to adjust.

----------


## charger69

Last night I worked late, came home and continued working until 11 pm so I did not work out.
This morning I got up late so I did not go to the gym. 
Tonight I have to go at least to do cardio. 
I am tired, but I think that not working out last night rejuvenated me a little. I go all out, no going half throttle. 
I can honestly say that I have never had precontest intensity like I do now, but my body does get run down. 

Low calorie and carb day. 

I want to be the best that I can be. 

My left knee gives me problems. I cant stay seated for long periods of time or even have it coupled up in a car. Nothing major, just irritating pain. If its going to hurt, I am going to make it hurt good at my next leg day. LOL

Pain is just a figment of your imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Last night I worked late, came home and continued working until 11 pm so I did not work out.
> This morning I got up late so I did not go to the gym. 
> Tonight I have to go at least to do cardio. 
> I am tired, but I think that not working out last night rejuvenated me a little. I go all out, no going half throttle. 
> I can honestly say that I have never had precontest intensity like I do now, but my body does get run down. 
> 
> Low calorie and carb day. 
> 
> I want to be the best that I can be. 
> ...


Two days off entirely might be a good thing

----------


## charger69

Lost 2 pounds. Im like a ping pong . 
I got up late again, but I was able to get my quad workout in. No cardio. 
Tonight cardio and hams.

This weekend I will not be working out, but I will be doing a great deal of cardio by officiating football games Saturday and Sunday. The only issue is that I will not be able to sleep in. Dont piss me off or you are getting the penalty flag. LOL

I had a guy approach me yesterday at the gym and tell me that I have become huge in the last couple of months. This confirms the GH protocol is working. I cant wait until my bulk cycle. Hopefully, I am allowed PB. LOL

My BP for 700 of tren is not as high as usual. I changed my tren to see if it is the tren or what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

My BP definitely went up with the tren switch. 
I was in the 150s last night so I took cozaar 50 mg.
Sweat like a mother fucker last night- soaked and the bedroom has the stench of formaldehyde. I freaking stink. 
BP was 148/80 this morning .
Once again, I got up late again no workout this morning. I need to catch up on sleep. 
Hams are looking better. 
4 weeks to go. I need to do something about the fatigue though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Looking great!you won't be in depletion mode forever brother

----------


## Obs

Yeah baby work that ass. 
I just accidentally posted that to my blog

----------


## Capebuffalo

> My BP definitely went up with the tren switch. 
> I was in the 150’s last night so I took cozaar 50 mg.
> Sweat like a mother fucker last night- soaked and the bedroom has the stench of formaldehyde. I freaking stink. 
> BP was 148/80 this morning .
> Once again, I got up late again no workout this morning. I need to catch up on sleep. 
> Hams are looking better. 
> 4 weeks to go. I need to do something about the fatigue though. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hammies are looking better. Why are you bending over so far at the waist?

----------


## charger69

> Hammies are looking better. Why are you bending over so far at the waist?


Waiting for Obs!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Waiting for Obs!! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you won’t have to wait long.

----------


## Charlie67

> Once again, I got up late again no workout this morning. I need to catch up on sleep.


How the heck do you sleep on that much Tren ??? I'm only at 300/wk and I haven't sleep in weeks.

Curious, Tren A or Tren E?

----------


## charger69

> How the heck do you sleep on that much Tren ??? I'm only at 300/wk and I haven't sleep in weeks.
> 
> Curious, Tren A or Tren E?


Tren A. I dont sleep much to begin with, but all of the gym time is wearing me down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> Tren A. I dont sleep much to begin with, but all of the gym time is wearing me down. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, me either.

Just curious If anyone has ever noticed a difference with insomnia on Tren A versus Tren E? I've only ever run Tren E.

----------


## charger69

I didnt notice a difference. I even inject daily for everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I will have some pics today or tomorrow. 
I spent the weekend officiating football games. It was a passing league so there was a lot of running. 
Of course all the teams I officiated had something to say about my size. Veins were popping so I did grab some attention. I was the mother fucker on tren and I was playing peace keeper. WTF??
There was one play where this asshole kid blocked the guy out of bounds and kept going like 10 yards out of bounds. The coach started shit with me, but another official came in and bit his head off because this was totally obvious. The coach said that he didnt see that. Right- bull shit mother fucker. I think the other official was afraid that I would get into a large argument. 
Not me. Im the quiet type..: just watch out because payback is a bitch. LOL
I usually ignore them. A couple of fights almost broke out- there was Charger keeping the peace. LOL
I didnt get the rest that I wanted and I didnt have time to complete all my meals for the week. 
I was down to 209.5. Yesterday, I did not take food so I ate what they gave me. ... pizza. I still lost weight. My body needed fuel so I ate what I could. 
4 weeks to go. Im looking full. Biceps have a nice roundness. 
Hams are looking much better. Thee is some nice fullness to them. I have a long way to go, but I am feeling good about my progress and feeling confident. Something I have not felt in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I will have some pics today or tomorrow. 
> I spent the weekend officiating football games. It was a passing league so there was a lot of running. 
> Of course all the teams I officiated had something to say about my size. Veins were popping so I did grab some attention. I was the mother fucker on tren and I was playing peace keeper. WTF??
> There was one play where this asshole kid blocked the guy out of bounds and kept going like 10 yards out of bounds. The coach started shit with me, but another official came in and bit his head off because this was totally obvious. The coach said that he didn’t see that. Right- bull shit mother fucker. I think the other official was afraid that I would get into a large argument. 
> Not me. I’m the quiet type..: just watch out because payback is a bitch. LOL
> I usually ignore them. A couple of fights almost broke out- there was Charger keeping the peace. LOL
> I didn’t get the rest that I wanted and I didn’t have time to complete all my meals for the week. 
> I was down to 209.5. Yesterday, I did not take food so I ate what they gave me. ... pizza. I still lost weight. My body needed fuel so I ate what I could. 
> 4 weeks to go. I’m looking full. Biceps have a nice roundness. 
> ...


You are an animal charger.
Would love to see you as a ref

----------


## kelkel

You are beyond dedicated Charger. It is impressive.

----------


## charger69

> You are beyond dedicated Charger. It is impressive.


I feel rejuvenated because I am getting the fullness that I was not in the past. I want to see how far I can go. I am beating the shit out of my body 2 x day and am tired outside the gym, but once Im in its like I have a lot of energy. How much further can I take this? I have to beat my last session. 
I am hoping to surprise everyone this year at the show.- we all know each other. 
I know- I am probably right on the brink of overtraining...... but my results keep coming so I am good. I think my hams are probably my most improved body part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

You’re almost there buddy. You are doing great.

----------


## Kyle1337

Looking great charger, damn!

As for tren , I am the 1% who sleeps PERFECT on this (always have though) but I'll tell you what I sweat my weight every night. God damn every 3 days need new sheets. Sometimes change my clothes twice in the night. Often times in middle of the night I put a towel down and get a new blanket. 200mg A right now a week ... Tren fucks me hard on sweats.

----------


## charger69

I pushed legs yesterday. Probably more than I should have. My knee was bothering me big time. 
I went in to the gym thinking just to go light and high reps, but that is not what my routine is. I decided to suck it up and do my routine. I am limited on the number of leg workouts left. I need to make the most of each one. 
I lost .2 lbs today. I also noticed that one leg is 3/4 bigger than the other after measurement. Not good!
I cant get over how full I am looking, I am a little concerned about fat %, but then I always am right up to the show. I am not sure if I can come in 5 lbs more than in May and leaner. This is going to be incredible if I can. I am just along for the ride and following instructions. 
I am still pissed because there is no Pb in my diet. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I pushed legs yesterday. Probably more than I should have. My knee was bothering me big time. 
> I went in to the gym thinking just to go light and high reps, but that is not what my routine is. I decided to suck it up and do my routine. I am limited on the number of leg workouts left. I need to make the most of each one. 
> I lost .2 lbs today. I also noticed that one leg is 3/4” bigger than the other after measurement. Not good!
> I can’t get over how full I am looking, I am a little concerned about fat %, but then I always am right up to the show. I am not sure if I can come in 5 lbs more than in May and leaner. This is going to be incredible if I can. I am just along for the ride and following instructions. 
> I am still pissed because there is no Pb in my diet. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do this

----------


## Old Duffer

Focus that pb anger!

Mrs Duff awaits...

----------


## charger69

My life right now is cardio, lifting, work, cardio, lifting, work. Sleep a little. LOL
Wake up drenched and start again. 
I have never been so focused as I am now. I also have a high confidence level. 
I am a little drained, but I am going all out and sort of expecting it. Rounds are kick ass. GH told me to go down a little in weight, but I havent because I need to push myself. 
No one wins without pushing their limits and giving it their all. I am going to end up with the best version of my body in my life. I am also waiting to see the final product on 20 July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> My life right now is cardio, lifting, work, cardio, lifting, work. Sleep a little. LOL
> Wake up drenched and start again. 
> I have never been so focused as I am now. I also have a high confidence level. 
> I am a little drained, but I am going all out and sort of expecting it. Rounds are kick ass. GH told me to go down a little in weight, but I haven’t because I need to push myself. 
> No one wins without pushing their limits and giving it their all. I am going to end up with the best version of my body in my life. I am also waiting to see the final product on 20 July. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow man. You really are amazing. You live this shit day in and day out. It’s truly inspirational to see a guy like you so focused and dedicated. I know your gonna come in bigger and more shredded than ever! Keep it up Giuseppe! We are all here cheering you on man

----------


## charger69

I want you all to know that GH is an imposter! He is not a well known gym owner, but rather a witch Dr. He has put a spell on my body that does not it allow to properly operate and defy logic (old timers logic). I lost .8 lbs and put on 1/16 on my legs by not doing anything (during the days off for legs). On a deficit??? I would have sworn that it was impossible if I didnt see it with my own eyes. 

I feel like I was a street rod previously and now I am a dragster. Listening to the dragsters firing of all cylinders and firing correctly is a mechanics music. That music is the preparation for the big day when you go balls to the wall and just push the accelerator to the floor on contest day. 

I am going into this and I am in a great position. I am going to show my hams big time. The cuts are there and the size is there. It is really easy to stay focused when you like what you are seeing. I am beginning to look like a bodybuilder. 

I saw a kid that is going to compete for his first time. He is 4 days out. He had become flat. That is what I used to do also. Spend a year preparing and the last 2 weeks I was depleting myself so I was flat. 

My chest has some deep ass cuts along with the fullness. 

For some reason this week I need to force feed myself. I am not hungry and dont want to eat. I am still on anadrol . I also think I am slightly dehydrated but I am drinking more water today. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I want you all to know that GH is an imposter! He is not a well known gym owner, but rather a witch Dr. He has put a spell on my body that does not it allow to properly operate and defy logic (old timer’s logic). I lost .8 lbs and put on 1/16” on my legs by not doing anything (during the days off for legs). On a deficit??? I would have sworn that it was impossible if I didn’t see it with my own eyes. 
> 
> I feel like I was a street rod previously and now I am a dragster. Listening to the dragster’s firing of all cylinders and firing correctly is a mechanics music. That music is the preparation for the big day when you go balls to the wall and just push the accelerator to the floor on contest day. 
> 
> I am going into this and I am in a great position. I am going to show my hams big time. The cuts are there and the size is there. It is really easy to stay focused when you like what you are seeing. I am beginning to look like a bodybuilder. 
> 
> I saw a kid that is going to compete for his first time. He is 4 days out. He had become flat. That is what I used to do also. Spend a year preparing and the last 2 weeks I was depleting myself so I was flat. 
> 
> My chest has some deep ass cuts along with the fullness. 
> ...


When I first started reading that I’m like WTF!!! GH is an impostor!?!? He doesn’t even own a gym!?! Wtf! Lol

----------


## charger69

I have gained 1/4 on my legs in the past 2 days by not working them out!! Wtf?
The witch Dr is at it again!! I gained .2 lbs. I think that was because last night I did not sweat like a pig. 
I smelled my shirt from the night before.::./:: this should be classified as hazardous waste! It smelt like formaldehyde. 
Maybe the witch Dr has me thinking Im alive. But I am really dead. LOL




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Damn Sam! 

Work n dedication pays. Thanx for sharing with us lesser animals!

----------


## kelkel



----------


## GearHeaded

^ Charger Kryptonite right there

----------


## charger69

I would like to thank everyone for the positive comments...: and the comments from Obs. LOL
You guys make me push myself harder to improve every day and week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> 


I was liking you..... until this!!! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyle1337

I stink horribly bad on tren as well. It's not normal BO, it's literally formaldehyde as you are experiencing as well.... lol it's fucking terrible.

----------


## charger69

> I stink horribly bad on tren as well. It's not normal BO, it's literally formaldehyde as you are experiencing as well.... lol it's fucking terrible.


You dont realize the extent until you get a whiff later in the day. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I have gained 1/4” on my legs in the past 2 days by not working them out!! Wtf?
> The witch Dr is at it again!! I gained .2 lbs. I think that was because last night I did not sweat like a pig. 
> I smelled my shirt from the night before.::./:: this should be classified as hazardous waste! It smelt like formaldehyde. 
> Maybe the witch Dr has me thinking I’m alive. But I am really dead. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!

----------


## Proximal

Looking great Charger. 

Yep, a witch-doctor sums it up well. But a VERY smart one.

----------


## charger69

I went and had radio frequency of the skin today. The woman gave me a little extra and did my upper back.
The witch Dr must be fucking with his little charger doll. I gained 1.8 pounds yesterday and lost 2.8 today. I am down to 207.3. 
This shit is just happening. No extra effort, just following instructions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Damn Son. You are looking great. Home stretch baby. Don’t stop don’t quit. Kill it.

----------


## charger69

A few pics from today in Mexicali. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Damn Son. You are looking great. Home stretch baby. Dont stop dont quit. Kill it.


That means a lot coming from you!!
Usually at this time, I am just waiting for it to be over, now I want more time to try and get things perfect. I know, I would never compete if I waited for perfection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I was at the market in Mexicali today and the guy behind the meat counter asked where I was from. I told him NY. He then asked if I was Puerta Rican?
WTF. I am a white American. Then I realized, my tan threw him off. LOL
Obs keeps insisting that I am PR when I tan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

All good things must come to an end. I have hit a brick wall. I dont want to eat and I ran out of energy this morning. 
Fasted cardio followed by my workout this morning was just too much. My weights that I am using are decreasing also. 
I lost another .8 lbs today. 
My life is so boring. Gym, work, gym, tan, work. Start all over again. It was good for awhile and I thought I could continue the pace. 
Ran out of frag. I know I have 2 bottles somewhere. 
Going to run out of clen today. I know I have some, I just cant find it. 

My honeymoon lasted way longer than I thought possible. The level of intensity was unparalleled but I just cant keep it up. Maybe these days off will help me renew.

I looked at my abs yesterday and got totally depressed. I wanted to swallow some dynamite and just blow them up. I thought that I would be able to pose normal, but I am going to need to hide the loose skin. I do have 2 treatments of radio frequency which may help. 

It is getting old to rush around to get my cardio and gym time in. I just want to sit around and relax..... something I do not have time to do. 

I am sure this is just a phase and hopefully things get better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> I was at the market in Mexicali today and the guy behind the meat counter asked where I was from. I told him NY. He then asked if I was Puerta Rican?
> WTF. I am a white American. Then I realized, my tan threw him off. LOL
> Obs keeps insisting that I am PR when I tan. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As dark as you are I probably wouldn't even bother with tanning agents.

----------


## kelkel

> All good things must come to an end. I have hit a brick wall. I don’t want to eat and I ran out of energy this morning. 
> Fasted cardio followed by my workout this morning was just too much. My weights that I am using are decreasing also. 
> I lost another .8 lbs today. 
> My life is so boring. Gym, work, gym, tan, work. Start all over again. It was good for awhile and I thought I could continue the pace. 
> Ran out of frag. I know I have 2 bottles somewhere. 
> Going to run out of clen today. I know I have some, I just can’t find it. 
> 
> My honeymoon lasted way longer than I thought possible. The level of intensity was unparalleled but I just can’t keep it up. Maybe these days off will help me renew.
> 
> ...



Just write if off as a bad day. We all have them, whether in prep or not. Push through it as I know you can.

----------


## Family_guy

> All good things must come to an end. I have hit a brick wall. I don’t want to eat and I ran out of energy this morning. 
> Fasted cardio followed by my workout this morning was just too much. My weights that I am using are decreasing also. 
> I lost another .8 lbs today. 
> My life is so boring. Gym, work, gym, tan, work. Start all over again. It was good for awhile and I thought I could continue the pace. 
> Ran out of frag. I know I have 2 bottles somewhere. 
> Going to run out of clen today. I know I have some, I just can’t find it. 
> 
> My honeymoon lasted way longer than I thought possible. The level of intensity was unparalleled but I just can’t keep it up. Maybe these days off will help me renew.
> 
> ...


Come on charger! That’s not the bad ass dark mofo that I know. You fuck shit up everyday. Push through that shit. You know as well as I do that you love this. Deep down inside you love pushing yourself so hard you want to quit but you don’t. Reach down between your legs and squeeze your nuts(not too hard, just hard enough to hurt a little) then realize that the pain is only temporary.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Don’t you quit on me you son of a bitch. You are the baddest mother fucker walking the streets. Conduct yourself accordingly. 

You know Obs will call you a pussy. Don’t give him the satisfaction.

----------


## Capebuffalo



----------


## Capebuffalo



----------


## charger69

> As dark as you are I probably wouldn't even bother with tanning agents.


I do not use agents. I just walk on stage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

Some asshole put this on my fortune cookie... Probably it was meant for you:

"It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop."

It was probably a ninja... So I think you better listen.

----------


## Old Duffer

Do you need a lil Mrs Duff pep talk? 

Maybe a big hug? 

Re-light that spark? 

Let us know brother

----------


## charger69

I would like to thank everyone. The mental aspects sometimes get to me. I try to be the model bodybuilder and I strive for perfection. The frustration sometimes gets the best of me. 

This morning when I looked at myself, I saw someone 8 weeks out- I am 2 1/2 weeks out. I looked at myself tonight and I am not as bad as I saw this morning. 

I can just picture GH with his little charger doll and putting a pin in his knee making it hurt, putting one in his head causing the head games. LOL

I essentially leave the house at 4:30 am and do not return until 8:30 pm. Thank God GH talked me into LISS. 
I would not be able to do HIIt. 

I worked out tonight however I cheated. Wifey saw me dragging my butt and made a comment . I pulled out my ephedrine and caffeine. I actually had a good cardio and workout. 
I will have some pics later this week. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Do you need a lil Mrs Duff pep talk? 
> 
> Maybe a big hug? 
> 
> Re-light that spark? 
> 
> Let us know brother


Just knowing Mrs Duff is on my side is all I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Some asshole put this on my fortune cookie... Probably it was meant for you:
> 
> "It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop."
> 
> It was probably a ninja... So I think you better listen.


LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Dont you quit on me you son of a bitch. You are the baddest mother fucker walking the streets. Conduct yourself accordingly. 
> 
> You know Obs will call you a pussy. Dont give him the satisfaction.


There is something about your comments that always have me wanting to get back up on the horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Come on charger! Thats not the bad ass dark mofo that I know. You fuck shit up everyday. Push through that shit. You know as well as I do that you love this. Deep down inside you love pushing yourself so hard you want to quit but you dont. Reach down between your legs and squeeze your nuts(not too hard, just hard enough to hurt a little) then realize that the pain is only temporary.


No libido so I didnt even get excited reaching between my legs. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Just write if off as a bad day. We all have them, whether in prep or not. Push through it as I know you can.


Thanks!!! I will prevail but frustration sometimes gets the best of me. 
Is it Hell week or peak week coming up??? Its peak week!!! 
I have struggled too hard to get where Im at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks!!! I will prevail but frustration sometimes gets the best of me. 
> Is it Hell week or peak week coming up??? It’s peak week!!! 
> I have struggled too hard to get where I’m at. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It would not be worth it without the struggle.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> There is something about your comments that always have me wanting to get back up on the horse. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I’ll beat you like a red headed stepchild if you start dragging ass. That’s all the motivation you should need.  :Wink: 

You are doing great and you’re almost there. You will finish strong. I know you will.

----------


## charger69

I need someone to explain my hemoglobin to me.. 
Previously, when high on tren , I would need to give blood (lack of breathe). 
Th last 2 or 3 high tren cycles, my hemoglobin is on the low end. 
Today I donated and the first reading was 12.4 and it was too low. They took my other finger on the other hand and it was 14.1. 

Why isnt it high?? Previously I would have to give every 30 days to just do cardio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

In the hot desert here in Mexicali, Mexico Actually it doesnt look too bad. Only 105 today as a high. 
Time to go for cardio and bicep and triceps workout. I know the gym wont have the a/c on so I will have to be ready for a sweat bath. LOL. Im used to it...: or I used to be. 
16 days to go!!!!! I had radio frequency done today to tighten the loose skin. 
Time to kick ass and take names. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Head

Keep the dream alive Charger. Your bad ass and everyone you see knows it. Dig deep, you got this.

----------


## charger69

> Keep the dream alive Charger. Your bad ass and everyone you see knows it. Dig deep, you got this.


Thanks!
Every time I see you post, I start laughing at your name! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Good news!!! I am taking 1/2 a vacation day. I am only doing cardio and workout once today. I am feeling great again- must GH the witch Dr. poked the right side of my dolls head so I would feel good. 
I went to the gym and a friend that I hadnt seen for awhile started checking my skin to see how thin it was- my veins were popping from the heat outside. 
I had a bunch of people comment how full I looked. GH has given me the knowledge that I didnt have before, now it is up to me to apply it. 
I did screw up though.... I gave blood. GH gave me the knowledge of why I shouldnt do that before a show . 
Its amazing..: I have been competing for 6 years now and I still am learning. I learn game changing things each year. I will give a recap after the show of the major things I have learned. 
More photos tomorrow with better lighting. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Cape- I think that I need my foot angled out more on the front leg. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am a big fan of Jimi Hendrix. Here is an unorthodox version of the Star spangled Banner. Jimi doesnt think its unorthodox, he thinks its beautiful ( see 4 minute mark)
BTW Hendrix served in the 101 airborne Screaming Eagles. 
https://youtu.be/MwIymq0iTsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> .


Awesome Charger, you look great!

Best,
C-

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Cape- I think that I need my foot angled out more on the front leg. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a picture and let’s see. It should look bigger with the quad and ham showing instead of just the ham.

----------


## charger69

Finished workout and cardio #1. I found out today that the winner of classic physique last year will be competing in my category. He is huge, oh well, I better get shredded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Finished workout and cardio #1. I found out today that the winner of classic physique last year will be competing in my category. He is huge, oh well, I better get shredded. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A moment of cell reception- kick his ass Charger!

----------


## Capebuffalo

The earthquake get you?

----------


## charger69

> The earthquake get you?


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They say SoCal but I call it northern cal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Did legs yesterday. I pushed too hard. My knee is killing me and I cannot walk straight. I was looking forward to cardio today. Not today!!!
I will work bicep/triceps/ and medial delts. 
Stomach doesnt feel to good . I think I doubled my already high dose of MT2. 
I had a bunch of syringes prepared but I am sure that I mixed them up. I brought enough SR9009 for the 4 days in a syringe. But which one??
I need my leg to get better quickly. I cannot stop cardio. I need deeper abs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I found a pic of Kelkel.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> I found a pic of Kelkel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s actually Brett Favre’s brother Eric Favre!

----------


## balance

Looking awesome brother!
You are motivational to me big time. 

You mentioned your leg/knee bothering you and needing to do cardio. Have you ever tried a krank cycle (its basically a spin bike setup for your arms/upper body)? If your gym has one I would definitely give it a spin. Just take the seat apparatus off and do it standing though if your gym has one. I used to do hit cardio on one and it is intense to say the least, also gives a ridiculous arm and shoulder pump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I decided to change the theme a little bit. I am no superhero or special person . Anyone can do what I am doing if you put your mind to it, however I do want to talk about what it takes from my point of view. I either go all out or I dont do it.... whatever it is. There is just an on and off button, there is no adjustment. 
You need to become very selfish with your time. First come your priorities- cardio/ gym and then you can attend to others needs. 
Once I put my earphones in, Its my time. Im nonsociable, but friendly. Dont you dare make me wait so you can text. I will ask if I can work in with you while you rest- I really mean text- but Im friendly. I just want my workout to flow. It has to flow. I need that mentality. Please, please, please, dont fuck with my workout. You are on your own if you do: the friendly person turns unfriendly. I take it personally. 
You need to expect the unexpected... you will suffer injuries or health issues and you need to be able to adjust on a dime. I hate this part. I like to have everything planned out well in advance, every single preparation I have had something make me deviate. I do adapt, but I hate it, it was not my plan. 
I strive for excellence. I do not have the genetics, but I have the willpower to keep going. My best workouts are actually the days I do not want to go to the gym. I need to take advantage of every minute, every set, every rep. 
I try to make up family time when I finish the gym/cardio. You can never make it all up though. I have been married for 27 years and my competing puts a strain on the relationship. She does not like me competing because she knows that the gym comes first. 
I have it in my blood now. How much better can I become? Seeing how one can transform their body is simply amazing. The human body is so freaking complex, yet I can control it. I do not depend on anyone else- this is all me. With that being said, there have been many people helping me with my journey. I do not want to downplay any assistance that I have received because every little bit helps. GH has made me feel like a child in a candy store by opening my eyes away from the norm. Yes, I used to be on the bandwagon. Once I started following the teachings of GH, I started growing faster. 

I need to become better each workout and each year. How much of a transformation can I do in a year? 
The mental aspect...:: this is where I suck. In the gym with weights is a breeze, I am talking about moods. You work so hard and push yourself to the limits, if you dont see the results that you want or something is stopping you from making. The progress that you want, then you get depressed. This depression is so painful. Even though it may not be true, you feel like a loser. You let yourself down and all of the people that root you on. Your mind also plays games on you. You look at yourself one minute and you look good, and the next, all you find are flaws and you look like crap. Sometimes it is so bad that you want to say,fuck this, Im no good at it. That is where perseverance comes in and you say that you are going to fix this fucking mess no matter what. Supporters of what you do play a major role in the mental aspect. They make it easier to get back on the horse. Sometimes the supporters believe more in yourself than you do. You just need to feed off of them. 

The above is what I am about and the sacrifices of this lifestyle. There is no way that I can give this up at this time. It is like heroin, you love the feeling of pushing your limits and seeing where they take you ( I have never experienced heroine, but from what Ive been told). Anyone can do it however not everyone is willing to make the sacrifices necessary to do this or want to put forth the effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I did cardio today. My knee still hurts but it seems to be getting better. I had two choices:
1) let the knee rest more, but run the risk not burning enough fat
2) do cardio , but run the risk of further damage and longer period of time without cardio. 

I obviously selected #2. I took the risk. Everything seems ok. I will know more later today and see if I should continue cardio tonight. 

I de-yoked 42 eggs and cooked them over the weekend.... I forgot them in Mexico. Last night I made two breakfasts..... and I forgot to bring them to work. Oh well. I have cans of tuna for emergencies. 

I saw myself in a silhouette and my back looks big. Still going for deep cut abs. Frag came in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Is there a reason you dont just use purchased egg whites?

----------


## charger69

> Is there a reason you dont just use purchased egg whites?


I do in the US. In Mexico I get 360 eggs dirt cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am super psyched! My knee held up for my normal cardio session. It was shaky this morning but improved throughout the day. 
Charger is going full bore again. Time to get deep cuts in the abs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

You animal you!

----------


## Capebuffalo

What is the comp date?

----------


## charger69

> What is the comp date?


20 July- Im on the mother fucking home stretch and feeling great. ... now. Over the weekend not so good thinking that I would not be able to do cardio. 207.5 this morning. Im trying to come in at 204, but it is going to be tough. I have a lot of water yet. 
GH is turning me into a pussy. RIR workout? I feel so good, I want to go to failure!!! 
Yes, GH, I will be a good student and follow the pussy routine. LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Cape- Ill pass you the routine so you have a routine that will challenge you. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

10 days out. I am trying to lose fat and not lose weight. I no longer have anadrol to help me with that. This is really walking a fine line. My body naturally wants to lose weight right now. 6 weeks ago, just the opposite. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

You dont know what your capable of until you try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Head

Lookin' good Charger- Keep hammering, your a machine.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Looking good. I’m no expert by far but you asked for critique. 

Double front bi I’d go higher with your elbows. See if you can engage lower lats more. 
Rear bi elbows higher. Turn your right knee out more to show more quad ham tie in. 

Quads weight on your heel not toes. Angle seems good. 

Side tri I’d turn the left side in a hair so bi thickness shows running into chest giving a bigger appearance. Unless the turn takes away from your tri shot. 

Your posing has come as far as your physique. Both are way better than they were. They both show you’re working hard. 

BG and Kel would be great to ask.

----------


## Old Duffer

Mrs Duff says, (long pause) ... Wow

----------


## charger69

> Looking good. Im no expert by far but you asked for critique. 
> 
> Double front bi Id go higher with your elbows. See if you can engage lower lats more. 
> Rear bi elbows higher. Turn your right knee out more to show more quad ham tie in. 
> 
> Quads weight on your heel not toes. Angle seems good. 
> 
> Side tri Id turn the left side in a hair so bi thickness shows running into chest giving a bigger appearance. Unless the turn takes away from your tri shot. 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time.
I have to hit everything perfect because I am going up against some big boys in the heavyweight class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

You have done an incredible job changer all I can say is wow man great job!!!...that and holy shit!!!!...

----------


## kelkel

I'll only critique one pose, your side chest. In the pose above it looks as if all the air is out of your lungs and your front shoulder is collapsed in. Pull your chest up, hold your shoulder back and expand, then twist into the shot. You have a great chest, show it. 

Not sure how you always do your front bicep but here's a thought poorly paraphrased from Arnold. "Twist your hips slightly which will make your waist look smaller and thus, your chest larger."

It's all about mandatory poses anymore so practice, practice, practice!

Just some random thoughts.

----------


## charger69

> I'll only critique one pose, your side chest. In the pose above it looks as if all the air is out of your lungs and your front shoulder is collapsed in. Pull your chest up, hold your shoulder back and expand, then twist into the shot. You have a great chest, show it. 
> 
> Not sure how you always do your front bicep but here's a thought poorly paraphrased from Arnold. "Twist your hips slightly which will make your waist look smaller and thus, your chest larger."
> 
> It's all about mandatory poses anymore so practice, practice, practice!
> 
> Just some random thoughts.


The only way I will get better is to hear people critique me. I welcome it. I strive for excellence even though I am far from it. 

You are right. When I emptied my abs, I was emptying my lungs also. I couldnt figure it out until now. I appreciate your time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You have done an incredible job changer all I can say is wow man great job!!!...that and holy shit!!!!...


I still have 9 days to get better. 
Thank you for your kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I was in a staff meeting yesterday and one of my peers blurted out.. Oh my God, your muscles have grown! I felt a little embarrassed, happy and worried. He said it again and I was afraid the S word was next. 
After the meeting, I thanked him and explained about the glycogen loading. 

Its just tough for us all natty bodybuilders. LOL

I am down to the home stretch. I am losing weight left and right. Down to 204.8 but still full. I think GH is finding out how much of a worry wart I am. He tells me not to worry so I am just along for the ride. LOL

I still am curious how my abs will come out but we will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyle1337

Keep it up charger. You are an inspiration for more than you know. Keep it up, soon you'll get some delicious carbs hehe.

----------


## charger69

I officiated wrestling today. It was interesting. First thing was my tan. A number of coaches I know asked if I went to PUerta RICO or some other place known for having dark skinned people. I had forgotten about my tan.
After the first round some of the experienced officials were talking about situations they had with coaches. I didnt have one coach yell at me. 
It was rather warm in the gym (SoCal without AC on). I got more than my share of cardio in and the back of my shirt was soaked. 
I had one kid tell me that I was the buffest official he has ever seen. Due to the heat, my veins were popping. 

I weighed myself today and I was below my goal. I weighed 203.8. GH has turned me into a metabolic machine. I could probably eat junk food and lose weight- no, no testing to see if its true or not. LOL
I have never been in this situation where I cant stop losing weight. It is normally the other way around. 
We have a plan to start loading on Wednesday and hopefully filling out. 
No more injections to comp. I have also dropped the clen to 20 and the T3 to 25 mg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

My wife made hamburgers and asked if I wanted one. 
Shes really into me winning. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Im down to 203.1. Not what I wanted. I will pose later on and assess my status. Hopefully have some pics....: only if they are good. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> I’m down to 203.1. Not what I wanted. I will pose later on and assess my status. Hopefully have some pics....: only if they are good. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scale psych-out. Don't let it make you change course

----------


## GearHeaded

> Scale psych-out. Don't let it make you change course


once we deplete , and I reload him and draw all the water from his lower back and abs into is muscle he is going to look leaner, harder, and be much heavier on stage then before . its all about transferring the weight at this point of the game, theres nothing left to lose

going to wake up Saturday morning and magically water retention is going to be shifted from low back and abs into the muscle cells instead and be striated, ripped, and full as fuk.
just going to take some last minute manipulations

----------


## charger69

> once we deplete , and I reload him and draw all the water from his lower back and abs into is muscle he is going to look leaner, harder, and be much heavier on stage then before . its all about transferring the weight at this point of the game, theres nothing left to lose
> 
> going to wake up Saturday morning and magically water retention is going to be shifted from low back and abs into the muscle cells instead and be striated, ripped, and full as fuk.
> just going to take some last minute manipulations


See, I told you guys!!!! He has a Charger voodoo doll that he uses to manipulate things!!!! What is happening cant be natural. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

> My wife made hamburgers and asked if I wanted one. 
> She’s really into me winning. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She's got a sense of humor....





> once we deplete , and I reload him and draw all the water from his lower back and abs into is muscle he is going to look leaner, harder, and be much heavier on stage then before . its all about transferring the weight at this point of the game, theres nothing left to lose
> 
> going to wake up Saturday morning and magically water retention is going to be shifted from low back and abs into the muscle cells instead and be striated, ripped, and full as fuk.
> just going to take some last minute manipulations



Fascinating stuff GH!

----------


## charger69

Well, I think my body is going to want to put GH to the test. I started losing weight without even trying, now I am gaining weight. Im up to 207. I hope That GH prevails over my stubborn body. 
Pics will be coming tonight. 
I cannot judge myself when I first get up because I always look like shit. 
I naturally want to react, but as GH says  you need to trust the process. I think he was referring to the voodoo process. LOL

Its peak week. I feel great but a little uneasy as to what is happening and why. I will easily lose weight with the water, but I wasnt expecting to gain so much weight so fast. Its like my body is right on the edge. Minute changes seem to have a big impact. 

I met this guy at the gym that has his pro card in mens physique. He is trying to convince me to get my pro card in the masters division. I am no where near that level. 
I woke up at 3 exactly. I just want to do cardio and my routine to see how jacked I can get. Although I am a little nervous over the recent changes, I know that GH will know what to do if undesirable to adjust or if this was expected. 
I am on the verge of presenting the best version of my physique ( by far) in 5 days. Of course Im nervous that I dont fuck it up. 

I can say that, one way or another, I will go on stage looking like a bad mother fucker.

I would also like to thank you guys for the tips and support. You guys really make a difference especially when I had head games going on. And GH...... well I will get to that later. 

BTW- after this I am going to give my body a break. Then comes the next log..... the GH challenge- can he provide Charger with the tools to put on 2 of muscle on his legs in 3 months. How much total size can be put on by following a strict protocol?

I think that I have increased in size quite a bit. Family is beginning to ask if I inject. LOL. All natural here! LOL. Its all about the secrets of glycogen loading.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

ok so just for informational purposes for all you guys following along , I'll explain a bit of whats going on and what we are doing here.

its 'peak weak' so theres lots of adjustments to make and timing of things. but I generally start making peak weak adjustments about 2 weeks out. what we did is lower his carbs to only 100g and post workout only (and kept total cals low). this was to deplete him slightly , pull off some extra fat, and help provide a super compensation effect of muscle glycogen that will cause him to rebound once we carb load for the show. sometimes we go zero carbs for this depletion phase , but I did not want charger to end up getting too depleted and end up going flat and looking stringy , as we want to bring a bigger fuller package on stage.
during this depletion phase we also then began salt loading (just increased salt intake) and electrolyte loading (drinking Pedialyte). this will help keep the muscles still somewhat full and hydrated as the glycogen is depleting. Also the increase in salt is going to help keep his Aldosterone levels down. 

ok so now this week, more changes were made (which answers some of the changes going on right now). He has been on T3 at 50mcg and Clen at 60mcg.. I cut the T3 down to 25mcg this week (which is just a replacement dosage and what most people naturally produce), then dropped the Clen to 20mcg which is nearly nothing but enough to keep from rebounding.

the reason I drop these dosages down so low during peak weak is because you can NOT properly carb load with T3 and clen when they are at fat burning dosages. T3 at 50mcg is revving your metabolism so fast, and in calorie deficit your body has no reason to store (so glycogen loading is limited), and Clen raises Glucagon (which basically pulls glucose out of cells rather then into cells) which prevents glycogen loading .


So now comes whats happening with Chargers body right now. with Aldosterone levels low, with his body flood with electrolytes, with the T3 and Clen dose lowered, with Glucagon levels lowered and Glut 4 levels elevated .. his body is now soaking up every little bit of carbs that he is taking in. The glucose is getting stored as muscle glycogen, and with all those nutrients and electrolytes in his blood stream , and fluid available , this is all getting forced into the muscle cells and stored as muscle fullness (this is how I'm having him come in 5+ pounds fuller on stage compered to last show) ,, AND even though he's been training 2 a days, doing cardio, in a calorie deficit, etc ... his body (his muscle) is just soaking everything up.

this is also why he is going Hypo right now . with Glucagon levels dropped after dropping down Clen and T3 , but Glut 4 levels high ,, his muscle is rapidly soaking up all the glucose from his blood stream and causing him to go hypo .

this is all a good thing and what I expect to be happening right now and things are going as planned . We have not even began the full water depletion process and the carb up yet ,, but his body is taking in the little bit of carbs he does have extremely well.


couple other notes -- with the salt loading and electrolyte loading process, along with the 100g carbs, his body is super hydrated and aldosterone levels are down and his body has no reason to hold onto water right now. 
this is part of the water manipulation process.

But this is just to prevent putting on extra water for right now ,, we still have to go through the process of drying out and getting super hard.


this is the tentative plan-

Weds we begin to carb front load. probably take in 300g of carbs from rice and potato. at this point we begin to cut the salt in half (the salt loading phase is done).
see how he looks Thurs morning. and access how many carbs to take in that day . then assess Thursday afternoon (and cut salt down even more) to see if we will need to use a mild diuretic . at this stage we would only use Aldaactone (no Dyazide or Lasix , too early for that).
see how he looks Friday morning.. Salt is cut off completely, but electrolytes and water intake are still up. may need one more small dose of Aldactone Friday morning.
Likely add some fats back into his diet on Friday along with the carb load just to help fill out any intercellular triglycerides. plus the fats will help put him in a slight calorie surplus (you can't fully glycogen load if your in a calorie deficit).
Friday night water gets pulled. but carb intake goes up for those last two meals .. by pulling out drinking water at this stage , yet consuming carbs that require water, your body is forced to provide those carbs with its last bit of stored water under the skin.. this will then get pulled into the muscle cells and away from the skin and provide that hard fully striated look.
see how he looks before going to bed Friday night . IF we have to its at this point we may take a diuretic like Dyazide . the reason I don't suggest dayside or lasix up front and I'd rather start with Aldactone, is that Dyazide and Lasix can strip your body of ALL water, including all the water we just spent the weeks trying to load up into the muscle cells. if that happens then you'll go flat and lose your muscle fullness. so gotta be careful here (of course I have a back up protocol for in case this happens) .

anyhow theres just a little bit of details and insight for you guys that are interested . of course everything I mention is subject to change and we may need to make adjustments on the fly. don't always stick to the plan, but at least have a plan to start

----------


## charger69

That sounds good, but I am still convinced its voodoo! lol   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Fascinating GH, simply fascinating.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

WOW 

I bow down to you GH!

----------


## Family_guy

> ok so just for informational purposes for all you guys following along , I'll explain a bit of whats going on and what we are doing here.
> 
> its 'peak weak' so theres lots of adjustments to make and timing of things. but I generally start making peak weak adjustments about 2 weeks out. what we did is lower his carbs to only 100g and post workout only (and kept total cals low). this was to deplete him slightly , pull off some extra fat, and help provide a super compensation effect of muscle glycogen that will cause him to rebound once we carb load for the show. sometimes we go zero carbs for this depletion phase , but I did not want charger to end up getting too depleted and end up going flat and looking stringy , as we want to bring a bigger fuller package on stage.
> during this depletion phase we also then began salt loading (just increased salt intake) and electrolyte loading (drinking Pedialyte). this will help keep the muscles still somewhat full and hydrated as the glycogen is depleting. Also the increase in salt is going to help keep his Aldosterone levels down. 
> 
> ok so now this week, more changes were made (which answers some of the changes going on right now). He has been on T3 at 50mcg and Clen at 60mcg.. I cut the T3 down to 25mcg this week (which is just a replacement dosage and what most people naturally produce), then dropped the Clen to 20mcg which is nearly nothing but enough to keep from rebounding.
> 
> the reason I drop these dosages down so low during peak weak is because you can NOT properly carb load with T3 and clen when they are at fat burning dosages. T3 at 50mcg is revving your metabolism so fast, and in calorie deficit your body has no reason to store (so glycogen loading is limited), and Clen raises Glucagon (which basically pulls glucose out of cells rather then into cells) which prevents glycogen loading .
> 
> ...


That’s so awesome GH. I’ve always tried to find something like that explaining exactly what BBs do going into a show and I’ve never found anything like that before. Not even close.

I looked up Aldactone and I wonder something. It’s an anti androgen drug in addition to it being a potassium sparing diuretic. Does that anti androgen have any effect on anything or is it just the diuretic effect?

----------


## GearHeaded

> That’s so awesome GH. I’ve always tried to find something like that explaining exactly what BBs do going into a show and I’ve never found anything like that before. Not even close.
> 
> I looked up Aldactone and I wonder something. It’s an anti androgen drug in addition to it being a potassium sparing diuretic. Does that anti androgen have any effect on anything or is it just the diuretic effect?


great question . in this situation the anti androgen aspect is irrelevant. we are only taking the drug once or twice and thats it (not taking it like a prescribed medicine over time) and so we will only get that one time Aldostereone blunting effect (when we pull out the salt) and deiuretic effect,, the androgen effects will not be noticed or relevant ,, Plus keep in mind that Charger is currently at an androgen load equal to that of like 4000mg of test or more (between the tren , halo, and mast, etc.) , theres no anti androgen effects that are going to effect that for him

----------


## GearHeaded

> That’s so awesome GH. I’ve always tried to find something like that explaining exactly what BBs do going into a show and I’ve never found anything like that before. Not even close.


I should point out , this is specific protocol for Chargers situation. not all bodybuilders are doing this going into a show. it can look very very different from person to person. I have the benefit of having helped him with his last show, so I have some insights into how his body responds

----------


## charger69

One additional item is that I am way low in weight that Im using. My strength has gone, which is to be expected, but this time it disappeared quickly and not gradually over time. I attribute this to the pulling of the anadrol . Huge difference in weight that Im using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

> One additional item is that I am way low in weight that I’m using. My strength has gone, which is to be expected, but this time it disappeared quickly and not gradually over time. I attribute this to the pulling of the anadrol . Huge difference in weight that I’m using. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pussy  :Wink:

----------


## Family_guy

> I should point out , this is specific protocol for Chargers situation. not all bodybuilders are doing this going into a show. it can look very very different from person to person. I have the benefit of having helped him with his last show, so I have some insights into how his body responds


This is gonna be exciting to see charger in a few dats when he kicks some ass. I’m really excited to see how you guys do for the next challenge of adding 2” on his wiener. He really needs it.

----------


## charger69

4 days of improvement left. I am hoping to get my abs to pop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

looking good brother you are doing amazing...you must be suffering these last few days so kudos to you for having what it takes to do this...

----------


## charger69

> looking good brother you are doing amazing...you must be suffering these last few days so kudos to you for having what it takes to do this...


Its you guys that make this whole thing easier.
Truthfully, I feel great under GHs prep.

My previous prep was like going through hell. I would deplete the fuck out of my system and then look flat. At this point in the prep, I just wanted the show to be over. I guess you dont know what you dont know. . 

Not now, I want to get up at 3 and go to the gym. Do cardio and then lift. Pump the muscle full of blood and then enjoy the thickness from my efforts. 

I didnt quite get the fullness or peak that your biceps have.... but watch out next year. LOL

From here on out, I will be working out 1x day. Only because of time constraints. Toniggt, I have football officials classes , tomorrow night I have the air brush painting, and Friday, I have the trek to Mexicali. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ghettoboyd

> It’s you guys that make this whole thing easier.
> Truthfully, I feel great under GH’s prep.
> 
> My previous prep was like going through hell. I would deplete the fuck out of my system and then look flat. At this point in the prep, I just wanted the show to be over. I guess you don’t know what you don’t know. . 
> 
> Not now, I want to get up at 3 and go to the gym. Do cardio and then lift. Pump the muscle full of blood and then enjoy the thickness from my efforts. 
> 
> I didn’t quite get the fullness or peak that your biceps have.... but watch out next year. LOL
> 
> ...


I would trade my biceps for that thick chest all day brother...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking great! Hope the BB Gods are with you!!!!

----------


## charger69

> Looking great! Hope the BB Gods are with you!!!!


The best is yet to come! 
Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Fatigue is setting in, but there is only 1 day left. I got this. This is usually the way I would start the week. It would only go downhill from there. 
Wed I left the house at 4:30 am and did not return until 9:15 pm. I am really burning the candles at both ends. 
203.6 lbs. I will get some pics this morning. I am interested to see what I look like.
I do not look at myself when I first get up because I always look like shit. I need the blood flowing. 
A lot of you think the journey is coming to its end. One day. Hell no, the party is just starting. My body will begin changing by the hour. ....... hopefully for the better. LOL
I am sure GH will be getting out his voodoo doll and making last minute changes. LOL
I was airbrushes last night so my final color is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Strength was not there today. I was also out of breath. 
Things are coming together. I am sure that GH is happy that the journey is almost over because Charger69 is a fucking worry wart. His methods go against the grain of the way I have been doing things. Im in the area of the unknown so I like to see results quick however this is a process. I did follow the process and it should give me the results. I just wish there was something for the loose skin. I do think that I do a good job of hiding it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Exploit your strengths! Smile!

----------


## Capebuffalo



----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I didnt realize you were black Charger.
That explains the good genetics!

also thought you had your boxers pulled apart  :Haha: 

Seriously though man, you look great!

----------


## Obs

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make momma proud

----------


## charger69

First and foremost, I would like to thank everyone for your support. You guys believed in me more than I did. 
Whatever happens tonight. I have already won, I have created the best version. Of my body in my life ( with GH help). Obs has been working on my self confidence, and I think that it has worked. 
People have seen me here in Mex and are like WTF?? You look huge. Thats the GH voodoo doll effect. I could tell he brought out my voodoo doll this morning because when I woke up my abs were Ok. Then 2 hours later..:: boom, they were there. LOL

I am a little fatigued, but I am resting today. I actually slept in without having to worry about workouts, etc. I will spend some time practicing my posing to see what I can open up on my posing due to the changes. Weigh in is in 2 hours. It is going to be up to 110 today say I really dont want to go outside. 
I am going in there that they need to beat me for first place. I am not cocky, just confident. I have weaknesses but I can hide them. 

Kelkel- chest will be full of air on side chest
Cape- feet pointe out, bent knees. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DeeCee112

Goodluck man you are an inspiration to us!

----------


## kelkel

You got this Charger!

----------


## Obs

> You got tits Charger!


Fixed

----------


## Proximal

Good luck Charger! You look amazing man!

----------


## charger69

I am officially registered with the Mexican federation #4 and 5 with my lucky Mrs Duff picked posing trunks. 
During the open posing of all the contestants. I am going to find the biggest dude and pose right next to him. If I didnt Obs would slap me around. LOL

GH is one scary person. He told me that I would come in 5lbs over the May competition. He would give me the macros to hit and then the type of foods, but he did not give me exactly what to eat, so he did not manipulate my weight in any way shape or form. I came in 4.94 pounds heavier than the last competition. That is fucking scary!
Voodoo is the only way this can be explained. LOL
I have relaxed my brain today and did not think about the comp. I still need to get my head into it 100%, but Im saving my energy. 
The heat is not helping. 
I dont know if I will have reception there to post. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I am officially registered with the Mexican federation #4 and 5 with my lucky Mrs Duff picked posing trunks. 
> During the open posing of all the contestants. I am going to find the biggest dude and pose right next to him. If I didn’t Obs would slap me around. LOL
> 
> GH is one scary person. He told me that I would come in 5lbs over the May competition. He would give me the macros to hit and then the type of foods, but he did not give me exactly what to eat, so he did not manipulate my weight in any way shape or form. I came in 4.94 pounds heavier than the last competition. That is fucking scary!
> Voodoo is the only way this can be explained. LOL
> I have relaxed my brain today and did not think about the comp. I still need to get my head into it 100%, but I’m saving my energy. 
> The heat is not helping. 
> I don’t know if I will have reception there to post. 
> 
> ...


Heat index was 110 here. Good job and stay outta outside. You already won

----------


## Capebuffalo

Tear shit up. Bring the roof down and hurt mother fuckers feelings. You own tonight. Nobody can touch you. Present yourself as having already won when you step on stage. You are a beast. Anyone on stage with you can see it in you. They are competing for first loser. You own yourself and own the stage. They are only guest in Your House. Send their asses home. I’m proud of you buddy.

----------


## Obs

Guaiacol is produced in the gut of desert locusts, Schistocerca gregaria, by the breakdown of plant material. This process is undertaken by the gut bacterium Pantoea agglomerans (Enterobacter). It is one of the main components of the pheromones that cause locust swarming.[13]

Now I can just picture a swarm of desert locusts swarming mexicali

----------


## charger69

First place in masters. Waiting to go onstage for HW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> First place in masters. Waiting to go onstage for HW. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dreams come true when you kick ass

----------


## Obs

Just amazing

----------


## Obs

Well...
Wth...
Update sir

----------


## Old Duffer

Impatiently waiting

----------


## ghettoboyd

> First place in masters. Waiting to go onstage for HW. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck yea brother!!! Congrats...

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

We demand an update  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## GearHeaded

1st place in masters class,, 5th place in the open

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> 1st place in masters class,, 5th place in the open


Hell yeah! Way to go Charger!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Great job Charger. Damn nice.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yayyyyy YOU!!!!!

----------


## Old Duffer

Awesome & well deserved!!!

----------


## Richard Head

Well done Charger. Thank you for sharing your journey.

----------


## Obs

Kick ass charger!

----------


## charger69

The journey has just begun! I would like to thank GH for his unorthodox coaching. Voodoo doll! LOL. I actually looked and lost striations, and then they came back. 
Really guys, this was an eye opener. I will give a condensed recap later this week. 

I am the one in the red with my back to the crowd. See whats missing against the young ones??? Legs
In a couple of months I am going to start another log with the GH challenge. Can he give me the tools to put on 2 of muscle on the legs during a bulk cycle???? He already has the voodoo doll so it shouldnt be to hard. LOL. I will be doing shows next year also. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> The journey has just begun! I would like to thank GH for his unorthodox coaching. Voodoo doll! LOL. I actually looked and lost striations, and then they came back.


most guys now days get in shape and they want to look good for instagram photos 3 weeks out . I'm old school. in order to look your best on show day you have to go through that transition period where your lean as fuk, but your just weak looking and wanna wear a hoodie and cover up. then 2 weeks out you start working the magic so you show up on show day looking absolutely peeled and full at the same time.
thats the difference between competition bodybuilding and instagram bodybuilding . the former requires patience and skill to make things happen at the right time , the later is only about instant gratification all the time 365

----------


## GearHeaded

having said that , I must say Charger looked good this whole damn prep . he maintained a lot of size and fullness while getting contest lean

----------


## kelkel

Outstanding Charger! 1st in Masters and then 5th in the Open competing against guys decades younger. It's one helluva accomplishment!

----------


## Proximal

Incredible Charger!

----------


## charger69

Thank you everyone! You have given me fuel to continue. 
I looked at the competition and I doubted myself. Thats the way I am. I started thinking about what Cape said.. that was my inspiration. I am like 5 yr old. I dont believe in myself. Until I remember what you guys say. I looked in the mirror and my upper body was cabron. I could stand with any of the young uns but the legs got me. I tried to minimize it, but there was just too much difference. 
Watch out for next year!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

The president of the Mexican Federation called me out during his pre comp speech about how dark I was in the face and the people who wait to the last minute to paint have a disadvantage. He said I was a light skinned person and I look darker than the Mexicans. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I should have pics from the newspaper soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> The president of the Mexican Federation called me out during his pre comp speech about how dark I was in the face and the people who wait to the last minute to paint have a disadvantage. He said I was a light skinned person and I look darker than the Mexicans. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao

----------


## charger69

Yesterday, I was extremely fatigued. I just wanted to sleep all day. That is not like me. I fell asleep and and didnt prepare food for the week. 
I had to start in today at the gym with legs. The 5th place was attributed to the tree trunks the others had. 
I just started low weight and high reps. 
One thing I did notice was that I was out of breath easily. 
I am only going to work out 1 time per day for this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Huge congratulations Charger.

----------


## kelkel

> Yesterday, I was extremely fatigued. I just wanted to sleep all day. That is not like me. I fell asleep and and didn’t prepare food for the week. 
> I had to start in today at the gym with legs. The 5th place was attributed to the tree trunks the others had. 
> I just started low weight and high reps. 
> One thing I did notice was that I was out of breath easily. 
> I am only going to work out 1 time per day for this week. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You need to give your CNS a break.

----------


## GearHeaded

> You need to give your CNS a break.


he needs to take a week off , relax , eat in a surplus, and sleep . come off all drugs. as long as your in a cal surplus your not going to lose any gains. in fact you will likely rebound

----------


## kelkel

> he needs to take a week off , relax , eat in a surplus, and sleep . come off all drugs. as long as your in a cal surplus your not going to lose any gains. in fact you will likely rebound



Maybe a couple weeks TBH. He'd come back re-energized.

----------


## charger69

Ok, I will take a week off. 
I really dont want to, but it is probably best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Yayyyyy YOU!!!!!


The weirdest things go through your head on stage.....
I remembered your comment and I smiled. Not one pic without me smiling while posing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> he needs to take a week off , relax , eat in a surplus, and sleep . come off all drugs. as long as your in a cal surplus your not going to lose any gains. in fact you will likely rebound


Thoughts on reverse dieting post contest?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Ok, I will take a week off. 
> I really don’t want to, but it is probably best. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> The weirdest things go through your head on stage.....
> I remembered your comment and I smiled. Not one pic without me smiling while posing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chargers mind on stage:

Squeeze.... Not too hard... Damn almost farted.
Smile and say cheese... I like cheese.
I like peanut butter more.
I am gonna eat a bunch of peanut butter!
Oh shit, did I say that out loud!?
Damn look at her tits and she is 'mirin me!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The weirdest things go through your head on stage.....
> I remembered your comment and I smiled. Not one pic without me smiling while posing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awhhhh!!!!

----------


## charger69

> Chargers mind on stage:
> 
> Squeeze.... Not too hard... Damn almost farted.
> Smile and say cheese... I like cheese.
> I like peanut butter more.
> I am gonna eat a bunch of peanut butter!
> Oh shit, did I say that out loud!?
> Damn look at her tits and she is 'mirin me!


Shhhhhhhhhh! Actually, everything I wanted while on prep, I no longer want now that I can have it. I did have a little PB because GH was being a bully. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GearHeaded

> Thoughts on reverse dieting post contest?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



not a fan at all (except in some rare cases) . especially for a bodybuilder. food is going to be your number one 'anabolic ' when coming off drugs. you need to get above maintenance calories as soon as possible. as long as you don't eat dirty every meal and start retaining a ton of water. thats not good and you can actually end up with cardiac edema post contest from rebounding with a ton of water weight. 
just stick to your clean diet food, but up the serving size to be in about a 250cal surplus . then add 2 cheat meals post contest and thats it.

staying on your diet and reverse dieting out of it when you goal should be to get healthy is not the best idea. especially when your coming off of the drugs.
your body is starving for the nutrients and the calorie surplus. no point in restricting this longer then you have to.

there are a few exceptions, like women with very sensitive metabolisms that can rebound like crazy post contest that may need to ease their way back to a calorie surplus. but for most guys, and especially bodybuilders, you want to get to a surplus ASAP, but still keep it clean

----------


## charger69

> not a fan at all (except in some rare cases) . especially for a bodybuilder. food is going to be your number one 'anabolic ' when coming off drugs. you need to get above maintenance calories as soon as possible. as long as you don't eat dirty every meal and start retaining a ton of water. thats not good and you can actually end up with cardiac edema post contest from rebounding with a ton of water weight. 
> just stick to your clean diet food, but up the serving size to be in about a 250cal surplus . then add 2 cheat meals post contest and thats it.
> 
> staying on your diet and reverse dieting out of it when you goal should be to get healthy is not the best idea. especially when your coming off of the drugs.
> your body is starving for the nutrients and the calorie surplus. no point in restricting this longer then you have to.
> 
> there are a few exceptions, like women with very sensitive metabolisms that can rebound like crazy post contest that may need to ease their way back to a calorie surplus. but for most guys, and especially bodybuilders, you want to get to a surplus ASAP, but still keep it clean


Well Obs calls me a pussy , May be I fit the woman category. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Well, I am going crazy. I am taking a week off and feel like Im falling behind. 
Im ready to start bulking LoL
My weight has sort of stabled out around 210. I want to go on stage next year at 219 (15 lbs) above this year). Whatever GH says, I am going to up it a little. 
Am also going to push GH out of his comfort zone and challenge him. 
I have actually found out that carbs are my friend. I used to limit them because of weight gains, but the GH magic brought muscle gains and not weight gains purce. 

What GH was able to do was totally amazing. My body responded very well and quickly. I used to say my body was like an aircraft carrier and took along time to change directions. GH proved that wrong. You realize how ignorant you really are when you work with someone like GH. I am also an impatient person and GH needs to say just let the process do its thing. 
People saw me walk in for weigh ins and told me- this year is your year. 
I am going to compete at Venice Beach this year. 
My standards and expectations have been raised this year. A new and improved version will be constructed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Well, I am going crazy. I am taking a week off and feel like I’m falling behind. 
> I’m ready to start bulking LoL
> My weight has sort of stabled out around 210. I want to go on stage next year at 219 (15 lbs) above this year). Whatever GH says, I am going to up it a little. 
> Am also going to push GH out of his comfort zone and challenge him. 
> I have actually found out that carbs are my friend. I used to limit them because of weight gains, but the GH magic brought muscle gains and not weight gains purce. 
> 
> What GH was able to do was totally amazing. My body responded very well and quickly. I used to say my body was like an aircraft carrier and took along time to change directions. GH proved that wrong. You realize how ignorant you really are when you work with someone like GH. I am also an impatient person and GH needs to say just let the process do its thing. 
> People saw me walk in for weigh ins and told me- this year is your year. 
> I am going to compete at Venice Beach this year. 
> ...


Fuck ya!!! Charger man you rock! Sorry it took so long for me to see this! I was thinking about you though! I can’t wait to see what you do with a great set of wheels!

----------


## Obs

> Well, I am going crazy. I am taking a week off and feel like Im falling behind. 
> Im ready to start bulking LoL
> My weight has sort of stabled out around 210. I want to go on stage next year at 219 (15 lbs) above this year). Whatever GH says, I am going to up it a little. 
> Am also going to push GH out of his comfort zone and challenge him. 
> I have actually found out that carbs are my friend. I used to limit them because of weight gains, but the GH magic brought muscle gains and not weight gains purce. 
> 
> What GH was able to do was totally amazing. My body responded very well and quickly. I used to say my body was like an aircraft carrier and took along time to change directions. GH proved that wrong. You realize how ignorant you really are when you work with someone like GH. I am also an impatient person and GH needs to say just let the process do its thing. 
> People saw me walk in for weigh ins and told me- this year is your year. 
> I am going to compete at Venice Beach this year. 
> ...


Fuck yes captain.

----------


## charger69

> Fuck ya!!! Charger man you rock! Sorry it took so long for me to see this! I was thinking about you though! I cant wait to see what you do with a great set of wheels!


And here I was taking pics of ass from the bikini girls for you. LOL
No more of me helping you be a perv buddy. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I dont think that GH knows that I have raised expectations. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> And here I was taking pics of ass from the bikini girls for you. LOL
> No more of me helping you be a perv buddy. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao!!

----------


## charger69

Well, my week of rest is almost through. I worked long hours instead of the gym. I also drank alcohol. It caused my body to sweat like tren .... wtf????? I woke up wet like I was cycling. 
I realized if I do not meal prep, I do not eat that healthy. I just grab whats available. Wifey is surprised because some of her junk food is missing. LOL
I told her the dog ate it. 

I did take time to spend with wifey. Yesterday we went to the beach. My son is 18 so its not cool to be with mom and dad . At least that is my take. It has been soooooo long since wifey and I have been out alone. She enjoyed it. 
I also made her plant holder shelves. She was thrilled about that. Im gaining points. Im not sure how many points the tren took away. LOL

In 5 more weeks we will begin the GH challenge. I am going to spend 1-2 weeks to get back into it. I am going to try and make 2020 a better year than 2019, however that will be difficult to do. 

Striving for perfection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

You can do anything you set your mind to. 

You've already proven that. Now it's just 'lather, rinse, repeat'

----------


## charger69

> You can do anything you set your mind to. 
> 
> You've already proven that. Now it's just 'lather, rinse, repeat'


Sounds like you want me to do anal. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

> Sounds like you want me to do anal. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm... Duh?

----------


## HoldMyBeer

When's the next comp again charger?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> I realized if I do not meal prep, I do not eat that healthy. I just grab whats available.


This is SO true... To the point where I almost refuse to schedule anything for Sunday nights. My family knows that Sunday night meal prep night.

Looking forward to reading about the continued progress Charger!

Best,
C-

----------


## charger69

> When's the next comp again charger?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Not until next year. I want to gain size especially on my legs. The young boys kick my ass on legs. 
I want to compete in Venice Beach next year. Either Labor Day or the 4th of July. I want to compete in Mexicali again against the young ones. I think that I will wait a year and a half and then take a run at it for a pro card in the masters division. I need to see my progression first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> This is SO true... To the point where I almost refuse to schedule anything for Sunday nights. My family knows that Sunday night meal prep night.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about the continued progress Charger!
> 
> Best,
> C-


Wifey already knows. Saturday night for lunch and supper prep and Sunday morning for breakfast. Doing that now. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Not until next year. I want to gain size especially on my legs. The young boys kick my ass on legs. 
> I want to compete in Venice Beach next year. Either Labor Day or the 4th of July. I want to compete in Mexicali again against the young ones. I think that I will wait a year and a half and then take a run at it for a pro card in the masters division. I need to see my progression first. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start site injections every day and stop with cardio imo. 

Running is bullshit for legs.

You legs are great btw. They dont have you beat much at all if any. 

You saw bad angle photos at a bad timing. 
If anything focus more on the pose on legs and looking big 100% of the pose down there. 

Your definition was way better than the others.

----------


## charger69

I am afraid of becoming narcissistic. Its just not me. Obs and Cape have worked on me and I am much more confident in myself. I started working out again today. I looked in the mirror and I actually looked like a bodybuilder. I usually see myself as a small well conditioned person. 
Its like GH has given me a new life. I have only scraped the surface of what I am capable of. Now I need to break through. Every year I learn new things and my improvements need to get better each year. 
When you go to a show and people are there telling you its your year, the feeling is overwhelming. All your effort has actually paid off. 
It is the other years that makes you though. Not being able to place first makes you dig deeper and opens you up to new ideas and different ways of thinking. Makes you want to work harder. I was just mediocre, and that was not good enough for me. This is where Obs and I are perfectly aligned. 
Once again, you put my work ethic and GHs knowledge together and I foresee good things happening. I just need to stay healthy.

Speaking of healthy, I will be getting some bloods in a couple more weeks. I am interested to see my recuperation. 
My BP is still a little high. Around 140. I am concerned about diastolic which is running in the high 80s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I am afraid of becoming narcissistic. It’s just not me. Obs and Cape have worked on me and I am much more confident in myself. I started working out again today. I looked in the mirror and I actually looked like a bodybuilder. I usually see myself as a small well conditioned person. 
> It’s like GH has given me a new life. I have only scraped the surface of what I am capable of. Now I need to break through. Every year I learn new things and my improvements need to get better each year. 
> When you go to a show and people are there telling you it’s your year, the feeling is overwhelming. All your effort has actually paid off. 
> It is the other years that makes you though. Not being able to place first makes you dig deeper and opens you up to new ideas and different ways of thinking. Makes you want to work harder. I was just mediocre, and that was not good enough for me. This is where Obs and I are perfectly aligned. 
> Once again, you put my work ethic and GH’s knowledge together and I foresee good things happening. I just need to stay healthy.
> 
> Speaking of healthy, I will be getting some bloods in a couple more weeks. I am interested to see my recuperation. 
> My BP is still a little high. Around 140. I am concerned about diastolic which is running in the high 80’s. 
> 
> ...


You aren't gonna be a narcissist.
You need confidence to do what you do hoss. 
You look awesome and I am jealous

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I am afraid of becoming narcissistic. It’s just not me. Obs and Cape have worked on me and I am much more confident in myself. I started working out again today. I looked in the mirror and I actually looked like a bodybuilder. I usually see myself as a small well conditioned person. 
> It’s like GH has given me a new life. I have only scraped the surface of what I am capable of. Now I need to break through. Every year I learn new things and my improvements need to get better each year. 
> When you go to a show and people are there telling you it’s your year, the feeling is overwhelming. All your effort has actually paid off. 
> It is the other years that makes you though. Not being able to place first makes you dig deeper and opens you up to new ideas and different ways of thinking. Makes you want to work harder. I was just mediocre, and that was not good enough for me. This is where Obs and I are perfectly aligned. 
> Once again, you put my work ethic and GH’s knowledge together and I foresee good things happening. I just need to stay healthy.
> 
> Speaking of healthy, I will be getting some bloods in a couple more weeks. I am interested to see my recuperation. 
> My BP is still a little high. Around 140. I am concerned about diastolic which is running in the high 80’s. 
> 
> ...


If you’re afraid of becoming a narcissist, you won’t.

----------


## Charlie67

Can we have a technical update? Where are your calories at? What's your gear plan, etc?

Curious minds want to know : )

----------


## charger69

> Can we have a technical update? Where are your calories at? What's your gear plan, etc?
> 
> Curious minds want to know : )


I took about 6 days off of everything. I also took a week off of working out. The day after the show I just wanted to sleep all day. That is definitely not me. Presently I am cruising on 150 test and 300 EQ and MK677.
I started using slin this week as a bridge. I need to verify with GH that this will not interfere with the cycle. I am not sure of the cycle, but I know that I will be going into the unknown with this cycle. The results that I am looking for will not be obtained from previous cycles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You are machine...I dont know how you stay motivated!

----------


## Obs

> You are machine...I don’t know how you stay motivated!


(Cough cough)

----------


## charger69

> You are machine...I dont know how you stay motivated!


You guys keep me motivated and GH showed me I can still get excellent results. 
I need to see how far I can go. Old man.... not! LOL



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

> Old man.... not! LOL


Old as dirt :-) You still got this, way more than I ever will!

----------


## Charlie67

> I took about 6 days off of everything. I also took a week off of working out. The day after the show I just wanted to sleep all day. That is definitely not me. Presently I am cruising on 150 test and 300 EQ and MK677.
> I started using slin this week as a bridge. I need to verify with GH that this will not interfere with the cycle. I am not sure of the cycle, but I know that I will be going into the unknown with this cycle. The results that I am looking for will not be obtained from previous cycles.


I can't wait to see how it goes, if you're up for sharing the game plan, I'd love to read about it!

C-

----------


## charger69

216.3 lbs- the fat old man! LOL

[



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Old Duffer

Mrs Duff says, Not fat!

----------


## GearHeaded

I've mentioned this in other posts,, but just want people who follow this thread know. Charger has put on 25 pounds of stage weight in 2 years, and he is in his 50s . thats frickin epic and unheard of. remember stage weight is dehydrated low water low fat weight, its all muscle thats making the scale go up.
shows what can happen with 2 years worth of focus and dedication

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I've mentioned this in other posts,, but just want people who follow this thread know. Charger has put on 25 pounds of stage weight in 2 years, and he is in his 50s . thats frickin epic and unheard of. remember stage weight is dehydrated low water low fat weight, its all muscle thats making the scale go up.
> shows what can happen with 2 years worth of focus and dedication


I’d look like that too if I was on steroids  :2jk:

----------


## GearHeaded

> I’d look like that too if I was on steroids



lol, yes I forgot to mention -- 'commitment, dedication, hard ass work, consistency, 2 a day work outs, cardio, never missing a meal, AND a bad ass steroid and drug protocol and optimizing the chemistry of it all'

----------


## kelkel

> lol, yes I forgot to mention -- 'commitment, dedication, hard ass work, consistency, 2 a day work outs, cardio, never missing a meal, AND a bad ass steroid and drug protocol and optimizing the chemistry of it all'


Got all that going except the cardio thing. Dammit. I try but fail miserably.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Got all that going except the cardio thing. Dammit. I try but fail miserably.


I don’t think you need it

----------

